# Urban 75 Informal Anarchist Actions



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

Post up yer actions here.

I'll start.

Today I walked slowly, real slowly, across the the road at the traffic lights. Temporarily interrupting the movement of labour vital to the functioning of capital. Take that "the man"!


----------



## Santino (May 28, 2012)

I told the self service machine at Waitrose that I wasn't using my own bag, when in fact I was.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

Tomorrow I plan to impede the flow of capital itself by sticking a home-made "out of order" sign on an ATM. Take that banks!


----------



## Santino (May 28, 2012)

I'm on the internet instead of working.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

I re-used an old razor instead of participating in the whirligig of generalised commodity production and circulation.

*THIS WILL CONTINUE.*


----------



## manny-p (May 28, 2012)

Santino said:


> I'm on the internet instead of working.


fail


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 28, 2012)

This afternoon I intend to give the wrong time, stop a traffic line.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 28, 2012)

And I'm gonna have a poo and not wipe my bum. That'll teach the bastards


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> This afternoon I intend to give the wrong time, stop a traffic line.


Ameliorative swine. What happens after that?


----------



## rekil (May 28, 2012)

I was just down the bank and refused to use the lodgement machine (which was broken (due to a succesful action by comrades?) but that's by the bye) in solidarity with the teller toilers.


----------



## bi0boy (May 28, 2012)

Once, as a student, I borrowed a wooden spoon and didn't give it back, thus seizing the means of production of cakes and other similar bakery items from my former friend turned class traitor, who had taken to selling such luxuries for the benefit of reformist bourgeois charities.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 28, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Ameliorative swine. What happens after that?


 
Your future dream is a shopping scheme.


----------



## Blagsta (May 28, 2012)

Pressed the button at a pelican crossing BUT DIDN'T CROSS.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 28, 2012)

I was thinking about maybe not doing the washing up after dinner but then I thought that's probably what _they_ want me to do. So instead I'll do the washing up but then put the pots away in the wrong place - spoons in the knife drawer, that kind of thing. That'll throw 'em


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

I caused a shortage in the availability of useful capital to business by refusing to give the correct change in supermarket and paying with a Fifty euro note for less than a tenner's worth of shopping. 

Ha!


----------



## Blagsta (May 28, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Pressed the button at a pelican crossing BUT DIDN'T CROSS.


Actually I used to have a mate who did this as an anti-car action.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> I used to have a mate who did this as an anti-car action.


 
I used to do it.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

I knew a girl in EF! who used to throw litter on the streets instead of the bins so that it would be in the cities and not in landfills in the country....


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

Several of these have been incompletely retyped as they were passed comrade to comrade. I believe these are the original, undiluted communiqués:



> Today I walked slowly, real slowly, across the the road at the traffic lights. Temporarily interrupting the movement of labour vital to the functioning of capital.
> 
> Fraternal solidarity with the CCF imprisoned members in Greece, investigated in Italy.
> 
> For the Black International of the anarchists of praxis!


 



> I told the self service machine at Waitrose that I wasn't using my own bag, when in fact I was.
> 
> We share it while shout in the street;
> Long live the rebels !
> ...


 



> Tomorrow I plan to impede the flow of capital itself by sticking a home-made "out of order" sign on an ATM.
> 
> A shout that intends to make history, it is an explosion that intends to frighten society. If the last explosion seemed to them to be “a prank in poor taste,” this one also intends to reaffirm that the pranksters will strike again and again, until their rotten society falls into pieces.
> *For a Combative Memory!*
> ...


 


> I re-used an old razor instead of participating in the whirligig of generalised commodity production and circulation.
> 
> *THIS WILL CONTINUE.*
> *Solidarity with political prisoners means the intensification of dissidents’ radical struggle.*
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2012)

I'm telling the NKVD on all of you


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Pressed the button at a pelican crossing BUT DIDN'T CROSS.


 
Inspired by the Tony Fuller Popular Action Commando (Chideock)?


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

I fill in customer surveys....

...with lies!

Actually I don't shop here 2 to 3 times a month. I shop here about once a fortnight.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

I watched the Arthur Fowler bristol C19 branch though a window at the cafe in fishponds. They only had a cup of tea, no grub. AFA!!!!

*THIS WILL CONTINUE*


----------



## Blagsta (May 28, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Inspired by the Tony Fuller Popular Action Commando (Chideock)?


Truly an inspiring comrade!


----------



## bi0boy (May 28, 2012)

I once drew an anarchist symbol on a fiver.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

I signed the forms and got 25 nominators for bristol police commissioner.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 28, 2012)

I didn't use my loyalty card at the supermarket, so now their data is incomplete.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I didn't use my loyalty card at the supermarket, so now their data is incomplete.


 
I use someone else's. That'll confuse 'em.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 28, 2012)

I'm going to shave my legs with mr loo's razor in a minute, he thinks he's in charge. HA!


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

I plan to disrupt the olympics by going to an event in a really loud shirt to hopefully distract the competitors and thus hopefully render the competition meaningless...


----------



## rekil (May 28, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm going to shave my legs with mr loo's razor in a minute, he thinks he's in charge. HA!


Leave a note. Tremble patriarchy tremble.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

This thread amply demonstrates why all communiqués need first to pass through the Insurrectionary Poetry Bureau before release.

Mention someone in Greece!
And possibly also in Italy!
Expansive verbless flourishes! Puppies! Exclamation marks!

Polite sign-off.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

Today we have liberated two wasps stuck on sticky buns in the window of greggs-the-butchers on fishponds road in solidarity with the greek comrades in italy.

*THIS WILL CONTINUE*

yours sincerely,

_The burning circle of irreducible hatred_ (bottom flat).


----------



## lizzieloo (May 28, 2012)

copliker said:


> Leave a note. Tremble patriarchy tremble.


 
He'll know tomorrow


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> greggs-the-butchers


 
Impeccable touch.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2012)

some of these stunts are mere situationist pranks as opposed to the bombings, bank robberies and currency destabilisations through mass forgery. Your forbears were giants etc..


----------



## the button (May 28, 2012)

I had a massive curry last night, and saved up all my farts for the train this morning. GOING TO WORK STINKS.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2012)

the button said:


> I had a massive curry last night, and saved up all my farts for the train this morning. GOING TO WORK STINKS.


good to see you back


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> some of these stunts are mere situationist pranks as opposed to the bombings, bank robberies and currency destabilisations through mass forgery. *Your forbears were giants etc.*.


genesis 6:4





> There were giants in the earth in those days; and also after that, when the sons of God came in unto the daughters of men, and they bare _children_ to them, the same _became_ mighty men which _were_ of old, men of renown.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

angel-fucking! That's proper informally anarchist transgressive.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

The Ring of Fire Juan Quers Commando / Bracknell IAF claim responsibilty for severing vital capitalist infrastructure in Berkshire through our strategic acts of refusal *. See here for report http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-18191216.

Every c-clamped pushbar is a refusal to be productive, a blow against the temporality of the bureaucrats of revolt, a recognition of the singular logic inherent in the articulation of multiplicities. What's needed is not fossilization of our desires, and even far less_humanism_, but a putting-into-practice of radical indifference, a rejection in all forms of the teleology of impotentiality.

Free Juan Quers!
Fire to the prisons!

Yous Faithfully,

Bracknell IAF, Berks.


* i.e. we never got that bus.


----------



## frogwoman (May 28, 2012)

I wrote a subversive message onto the wall of a house where I once lived. 

THIS WILL CONTINUE.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I wrote a subversive message onto the wall of a house where I once lived.
> 
> THIS WILL CONTINUE.


even better, i didn't write a subversive message on the wall of a house where i once lived in solidarity with the people living there


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 28, 2012)

I have a weekly Oystercard so The Man can't track my movements.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I have a weekly Oystercard so The Man can't track my movements.


that's more sad than informal anarchist given the non sequitur in your post: unless you're really meaning to look like a muppet.

by contrast i have a paper travelcard so 'the man' can't track my movements, and unlike your one-week oystercard my solution actually works.


----------



## frogwoman (May 28, 2012)

I broke down some barriers of public and private activities in a park last weekend, after it had been fenced off and thus made inaccessible to the masses. 

THIS WILL CONTINUE.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 28, 2012)




----------



## elfman (May 28, 2012)

I got off the Shenzhen metro, without putting the token in the gates on the way out, therefore taking one token out of circulation and sticking it to the Chinese government.

We will never forget Tienanmen Square!
Free Tibet!
Long live Chairman Mao!


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

elfman said:


> I got off the Shenzhen metro, without putting the token in the gates on the way out, therefore taking one token out of circulation and sticking it to the Chinese government.
> 
> We will never forget Tienanmen Square!
> Free Tibet!
> Long live Chairman Mao!


I denounce thee - hoarder!


----------



## ajdown (May 28, 2012)

Instead of buying Waitrose tortilla chips, I ordered own brand on my Ocado home delivery this week.

That'll teach 'em, although I'm not entirely sure what.


----------



## frogwoman (May 28, 2012)

I kicked the empty coke can of capitalism down the road of temporal revolt.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2012)

just checking, but for the purposes of this thread does hitting the mute button when Party Political Broadcasts come on count as no platforming the cunts?


----------



## Blagsta (May 28, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> genesis 6:4


Goth


----------



## frogwoman (May 28, 2012)

I swore loudly at the television during the world cup, creating the yearly spirit of revolt and rage against the dead hand of FIFA


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2012)

I plan to grow fatter dreads than a Trot, and relax to music William would approve of.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

I read the last Harry Potter really, really quickly and then told as many children as I could find the ending, thus weakening the stranglehold of media myth making on an entire generation.

Fire to Hogwarts!

etc.


----------



## frogwoman (May 28, 2012)

The toaster of rage will fry the old bread of Capitalism.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2012)

I denounce myself for saying "music" and not "sounds".


----------



## frogwoman (May 28, 2012)

I listened to Plan B yesterday, striking a blow against my usual musical tastes of techno and industrial


----------



## Blagsta (May 28, 2012)

I haven't mowed the grass in our front garden since last summer. Death to tidy bourgeois gardens! Live wild like the tall grass of freedom!


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

Welsh nationalists used to (maybe still do) stick postage stamps on upside down as an act of deliberate treason.

Ffyc ie!


----------



## Santino (May 28, 2012)

I will be attending a Diamond Jubilee party but only because my parents are helping out organising it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 28, 2012)

Santino said:


> I will be attending a Diamond Jubilee party but only because my parents are helping out organising it.


You should disown your parents and have nothing to do with them until the revolution. Then you can denounce them and have them executed as an example.


----------



## Santino (May 28, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You should disown your parents and have nothing to do with them until the revolution. Then you can denounce them and have them executed as an example.


As an alternative I will simply be thinking anti-monarchy thoughts while drinking beer and eating cake.

THIS WILL CONTINUE


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 28, 2012)

Santino said:


> As an alternative I will simply be thinking anti-monarchy thoughts while drinking beer and eating cake.
> 
> THIS WILL CONTINUE


You bloated bourgeois. I see through your little game.


----------



## Blagsta (May 28, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> I haven't mowed the grass in our front garden since last summer.



This is actually true. Our lawn mower is shit.
THIS WILL CONTINUE
until we buy a decent lawn mower.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2012)

Yesterday I ate only cabbage and hard-boiled eggs. Today I'm venting methane like a coal-mine filled with fire-damp. Take that, government emissions targets!


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 28, 2012)

stealing back my surplus value via the medium of tea and urban75

THIS WILL CONTINUE (until i finish my tea, at least)


----------



## the button (May 28, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> good to see you back


Cheers. Not much time available for posting on here since I started waging the class war with my arse.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I denounce myself for saying "music" and not "sounds".


 
Your revolutionary self-criticism is becoming, comrade.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 28, 2012)

I spoiled the end of harry potter to a small group of 8 year old children, thereby depriving the zionist hollywood entertainment monopoly of 6 whole box office revenues.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

i didn't read a thread and still posted on it. It's worse than nazi germany.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> I haven't mowed the grass in our front garden since last summer. Death to tidy bourgeois gardens! Live wild like the tall grass of freedom!


I strimmed my overlong grass yesterday.  BUT NOT WELL!


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I strimmed my overlong grass yesterday. BUT NOT WELL!


What are you insinuating?

*NO USELESS LENIENCY.*


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2012)

I wasted fossil fuels doing a BAD JOB OF IT.  THUS MAINTAINING A FREE GARDEN, AND USING THE MAN'S RESOURCES!


----------



## stuff_it (May 28, 2012)

I slept for 14 hours straight.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I wasted fossil fuels doing a BAD JOB OF IT. THUS MAINTAINING A FREE GARDEN, AND USING THE MAN'S RESOURCES!


 
The Man's resources that The Man forces you to pay extortionately for, comrade?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2012)

Doh!  I denounce myself again!

THIS WILL CONTINUE TO HAPPEN!


----------



## Kippa (May 28, 2012)

As a student I used vinegar remove used stamps off envelopes so I could use them again.  It actually worked quite well.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I slept for 14 hours straight.


 
Heteronormative cisgendered cultural imperialist


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Heteronormative cisgendered cultural imperialist


Yeah, poof.

Informal transgressive.


----------



## barney_pig (May 28, 2012)

I abolished money this morning.

Tomorrow I will do so again.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> I abolished money this morning.
> 
> Tomorrow I will do so again.


My round again then?


----------



## barney_pig (May 28, 2012)

I will eat more pie.
We have no doubt that people are corruptible, but we know for ourselves that there are things more tempting, more seductive, than money, capital, and Power- so much so that no genuinely greedy human being could possibly resist their allure - and it is upon this corruptibility of man that we found our hopes for revolution. Revolution is nothing other than the self-accelerating spread throughout society of this more profound corruption, of this deeper seduction. Currently, greed is always pursued and associated with isolation and privatism simply because everyone under the reign of capital is condemned to pursue greed in this narrow way. Greed doesn’t yet know its own potentiality.
 We say once again: the present forms of greed lose out in the end because they turn out to be not greedy enough.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> We say once again: the present forms of greed lose out in the end because they turn out to be not greedy enough.


 


> Decadent Action are the man and woman sitting next to you at the cocktail bar, they have money in their pockets and mischief on their minds.
> 
> Decadent Action are a High Street anarchist-guerrilla organisation whose main aim is to destroy the capitalist system by a leisurely campaign of good living and overspending. We plan to achieve our aims by making capitalism fall on it' s own sword. If you neglect and ignore capitalism it will not go away, but feed it to excess for long enough and it will eventually burst.
> 
> We use the simple economic principles of supply and demand with their intrinsic link to inflation to establish our theories. The state must control these factors to run the economy efficiently; throw in the wild card of massive irrational overspending on seemingly random luxury goods and the government is unable to take control. This will lead to hyper inflation and large scale social unrest, leading to the collapse of the monetary system and disintegration of the state apparatus.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

WE'RE GETTING FURTHER AWAY.

DIDN'T YOU WATCH THAT SCIENCE PROG. IT WAS REALLY INTERESTING ACTUALLY.

death to you all,

the foam filled cubes of wasps nest in sheds.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

Today will be the occasion of the _detournment_ of my_ piadini_ flat breads as, armed with love and rage and cheese and ham I subvert the use value imposed by capital and, instead construct _quesadillas_. I will probably refuse all recuperating water, and have a nice glass of wine with them.

In the spirit of Carluccio and Contaldo!

Fire to the grills!

THIS WILL CONTINUE...

Cheers!

Conspiracy of the Flaming Hot Pans! / Milano FIA


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

chilango said:


> Today will be the occasion of the _detournment_ of my_ piadini_ flat breads as, armed with love and rage and cheese and ham I subvert the use value imposed by capital and, instead construct _quesadillas_. I will probably refuse all recuperating water, and have a nice glass of wine with them.
> 
> In the spirit of Carluccio and Contaldo!
> 
> ...


It's all coming out now mate.


----------



## petee (May 28, 2012)

go to starbucks and pay for your tallcaramelnonfatlatte with pennies. that'll make 'em stop and think!*

*actual action by some american IWW


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 28, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> that's more sad than informal anarchist given the non sequitur in your post: unless you're really meaning to look like a muppet.
> 
> by contrast i have a paper travelcard so 'the man' can't track my movements, and unlike your one-week oystercard my solution actually works.


Me, look like a muppet?


----------



## the button (May 28, 2012)

http://objectivechance.com/automatic_insurrection

^ Instant communicades here. Just keep pressing F5. 

Every smashed window is a refusal to make demands, a blow against the temporality of the mileu, a recognition of the immanent teleology inherent in the articulation of desiring-bodies. To those who deride the inoperative ecstasy in a c-clamped pushbar or a burning dumpster, we propose nothing less than to negate their compulsive fossilization of our desires, with every weapon at our disposal. In the setting forth of becomings, we reject those who would have us give up the radical joy of insurrection for the catastrophe of activism. We must destroy all humanism—_for once and for all_.


----------



## love detective (May 28, 2012)

Panegyric for Thompson, Bone, Hall, Ruggiero, Gramsci, Negri, Jackson, Linebaugh, Franks, and Douglass (TBHRGNJLFD)


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

Do you want a job at the PCS? FUCK YEAH!


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

love detective said:


> Panegyric for Thompson, Bone, Hall, Ruggiero, Gramsci, Negri, Jackson, Linebaugh, Franks, and Douglass (TBHRGNJLFD)


Went to his funeral - great bloke.


----------



## barney_pig (May 28, 2012)

'The Man' once asked me for directions to Tescos - but I gave him directions to Lidl; In your face Capitalism!


----------



## barney_pig (May 28, 2012)

the police were all over our area today, I stood at my gate and stared! Quis custodes ipsos custodiet!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> the police were all over our area today, I stood at my gate and stared! Quis custodes ipsos custodiet!


quidem


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It's all coming out now mate.



It's not all coming out for a couple of hours yet. On "the continent" we don't have our tea till later.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 28, 2012)

Today I ran over a sleeping policeman.


----------



## 8115 (May 28, 2012)

I pressed the button when I was already crossing the road today, needlessly holding up a car that came along.


----------



## 8115 (May 28, 2012)

Also, every time that Morrisons advert where they're all sitting round the table eating jubilee food comes on, I say "fuck sake".


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

8115 said:


> I pressed the button when I was already crossing the road today, needlessly holding up a car that came along.


 
"STOP TOUCHING ME"


----------



## 8115 (May 28, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> "STOP TOUCHING ME"


 
Who's that?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

8115 said:


> Who's that?


----------



## 8115 (May 28, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


>


 
Go on then, educate me


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

8115 said:


> Go on then, educate me


 
If I were to tell you then I would be vulnerable to reprisal attacks from the Anarchists Ov Praxis


----------



## 8115 (May 28, 2012)

Is it Chomsky a long time ago?


----------



## Mephitic (May 28, 2012)

.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 28, 2012)

8115 said:


> Who's that?


 
 Telly Savalas


----------



## 8115 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## JHE (May 28, 2012)

8115 said:


> Who's that?


 
I know foucault about these things, but I reckon it's some bald Frenchman.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 28, 2012)

Mine was better


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2012)

8115 said:


> Is it Chomsky a long time ago?


Matt Lukus when he was fighting weight.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 29, 2012)

> IAF/CoRF sabotage in Royal Wooten Bassett​Communique/ claim of responsibility​
> Royal Wooten Bassett section Informal Anarchist Federation/ Cells of Righteous Fury​
> Last night, the 28th of may, comrades of the IAF/CoRF smashed the bourgeois illusion of social peace with a series of attacks against the heart of the capitalist beast in Royal Wooten Bassett.
> Like zoo animals, caged by civilization and the slave-society, our rage - focussed with the revolutionary spirit of indignant hatred - we smashed through the cage of contemporary society -imaginating and articulizing our own untamed fury.
> ...


 
Pinched off someone on that that there T'interweb.


----------



## frogwoman (May 29, 2012)

I did a poo and didn't flush the toilet. Death to the bourgeois conformists who want to dictate where the free floating poo can land!


----------



## frogwoman (May 29, 2012)

I took sweets from a child and ate them myself, thus breaking the link between consumerism and the child's love of sweets, which should go unsatisfied by money.


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 29, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Your revolutionary self-criticism is becoming, comrade.


 
I fear for you, brother Panda. If that way of "thinking" continues, you may find yourself admiring Baroness Warsi for reporting herself, and I may be required to troll you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> I fear for you, brother Panda. If that way of "thinking" continues, you may find yourself admiring Baroness Warsi for reporting herself, and I may be required to troll you.


 
Are you calling me a crypto-Tory, comrade?


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 29, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Are you calling me a crypto-Tory, comrade?


 
You would distract me from revealing the fact that I told the Chinese boss of the massage place that I couldn't afford to pay for six neck rubs in advance, thus getting one free. In fact I could but I didn't want to.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

i think a lot of you mistake being anti-social to other toilet users or to small children as being informally anarchist. surely the essence of informal anarchism is incivility if not rudeness to other people using public services. if frogwoman had left a dump in a toilet on a train i think we'd all be applauding her courageous blow struck in the neverending fight against 'the man'.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 29, 2012)

But only if her deposit was wilfully left there, rather than stranded by a typically broken flush.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2012)

I am wearing a baby eating anarchist t-shirt to a jubilee party and will deliberately avoid the cucumber sandwiches to show how much I dislike celebrating our oppressors oppressive oppression.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I am wearing a baby eating anarchist t-shirt to a jubilee party and will deliberately avoid the cucumber sandwiches to show how much I dislike celebrating our oppressors oppressive oppression.


 
...and how much you dislike the dreaded "cucumber burps" too.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2012)

Nobody commented on my t-shirt.  It was a stealth action obv.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Jun 3, 2012)

Spotted anarchists in Scotland replacing union flag on top of Bank of Scotland's HQ with a black/red flag - https://twitter.com/EdinUniAntiCuts/status/209265015558127617/photo/1 - doing the rounds on Twitter


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jun 3, 2012)

I forced the local hospital to allow me to use the disabled accessable gym.

AND, subverted a humorous thread.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

Skinned up in a disabled toilet. Fuck you and your abelism. I still feel a bit guilty. But that is because of the man in his suit and tie making me feel bad.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

I've just stopped ironing my shirt, it's pretty much done and that will have to do.


----------



## A380 (Aug 28, 2013)

I bought a return train ticket: But I didn't go back!

(also posted on a bumped thread...)


----------



## Wilf (Aug 28, 2013)

I just got 148 trophy points in one minute after logging in with a username unused since 2010. Take that Editor and stuff yer cookies where the sun don't shine!


----------



## Wilf (Aug 28, 2013)

And now this account's 3rd ever like after 10 years! But I can't be bought off.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2013)

Good work, comrade.

In solidarity I have just created two alt accounts which I will use as sock puppets and 'like' posts which don't deserve it bringing the system to its knees. This pale imitation of free speech on here has to come to an end.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 28, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Good work, comrade.
> 
> In solidarity I have just created two alt accounts which I will use as sock puppets and 'like' posts which don't deserve it bringing the system to its knees. This pale imitation of free speech on here has to come to an end.


 No Mods and No Masters!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 28, 2013)

I did an especially pungent guinness fart by the flowers in Sainsbury's this morning. Now everyone thinks Sainsburys flowers smell like a combination of pig shit and rotting eggs and won't buy them (unless I suppose they're weirdos who like that sort of thing). That's got to at the very least introduce some degree of turbulence to the flow of capital, even if it doesn't constitute disruption proper.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 29, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I did an especially pungent guinness fart by the flowers in Sainsbury's this morning. Now everyone thinks Sainsburys flowers smell like a combination of pig shit and rotting eggs and won't buy them (unless I suppose they're weirdos who like that sort of thing). That's got to at the very least introduce some degree of turbulence to the flow of capital, even if it doesn't constitute disruption proper.


 Already, your britches bear the imprint of class struggle.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 29, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I did an especially pungent guinness fart by the flowers in Sainsbury's this morning. Now everyone thinks Sainsburys flowers smell like a combination of pig shit and rotting eggs and won't buy them (unless I suppose they're weirdos who like that sort of thing). That's got to at the very least introduce some degree of turbulence to the flow of capital, even if it doesn't constitute disruption proper.


 
By brain sinew and colon, we will arise


----------



## Wilf (Aug 29, 2013)

eatmorecheese said:


> By brain sinew and colon, we will arise


 If I can't touch cloth I don't want to be part of your revolution.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Skinned up in a disabled toilet. Fuck you and your abelism. I still feel a bit guilty. But that is because of the man in his suit and tie making me feel bad.


 

No dude. Why shouldn't the disabled have to queue like the rest of us scum... dude.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 29, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I've just stopped ironing my shirt, it's pretty much done and that will have to do.


 

I haven't ironed any pf my clothes since I left school.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 29, 2013)

4thwrite said:


> No Mods and No Masters!


 

Oh come on tell? Who were you?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2013)

4thwrite said:


> If I can't touch cloth I don't want to be part of your revolution.


 

the turtles head of true struggle


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I did an especially pungent guinness fart by the flowers in Sainsbury's this morning. Now everyone thinks Sainsburys flowers smell like a combination of pig shit and rotting eggs and won't buy them (unless I suppose they're weirdos who like that sort of thing). That's got to at the very least introduce some degree of turbulence to the flow of capital, even if it doesn't constitute disruption proper.


 
Its not my revolution unless you followed through


----------



## albionism (Aug 29, 2013)

Yesterday i bought a return ticket, despite the fact i was only travelling one way.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 29, 2013)

albionism said:


> Yesterday i bought a return ticket, despite the fact i was only travelling one way.


Communiqué recuperator


----------



## albionism (Aug 29, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Communiqué recuperator


 
Doh! Note to self "Have the decency to read all posts before posting"


----------



## dennisr (Aug 29, 2013)

didn't read the posts before posting. up and at 'em


----------



## captain acab (Aug 29, 2013)

I accidentally knocked over a bin. *writes communique*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 29, 2013)

captain acab said:


> I accidentally knocked over a bin. *writes communique*


*NO ACCIDENTS.*

*NO APOLOGIES.*

*¡NO PASARÁN!*


----------



## Wilf (Aug 29, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Oh come on tell? Who were you?


 I was 4thwrite, went away for a while and couldn't remember my login, became wilf, went away for 2 weeks and had to do the password reminder ... which somehow reactivated 4thwrite.  

A cop sleeps inside every one of us. We must kill him!


----------



## TremulousTetra (Aug 29, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I did an especially pungent guinness fart by the flowers in Sainsbury's this morning. Now everyone thinks Sainsburys flowers smell like a combination of pig shit and rotting eggs and won't buy them (unless I suppose they're weirdos who like that sort of thing). That's got to at the very least introduce some degree of turbulence to the flow of capital, even if it doesn't constitute disruption proper.


 if a butterfly's wings can cause a tornado, who knows what your little trump may achieve.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I haven't ironed any pf my clothes since I left school.


 

I don't even buy clothes that require ironing. Life is too short. Some mad heads iron their fucking smalls! really.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 29, 2013)

I have ironed a crease into this shirt in the wrong place to subvert The Man's hegemony of office worker drone fascist uniform.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I have ironed a crease into this shirt in the wrong place to subvert The Man's hegemony of office worker drone fascist uniform.


now thrust the hot iron against your hand and burn yourself so you don't have to do any fascist work


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> now thrust the hot iron against your hand and burn yourself so you don't have to do any fascist work


 

you can't hold a rifle after doing propaganda of the third degree burns to your hands


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I have ironed a crease into this shirt in the wrong place to subvert The Man's hegemony of office worker drone fascist uniform.


 
You're still allowing The Man to define the terms of your existence. Take_ two_ creases...or more! The world is ours for the taking


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2013)

4thwrite said:


> And now this account's 3rd ever like after 10 years! But I can't be bought off.


 
Hi Wilf. As you know, two accounts aren't allowed, so I'll be closing this one right now for you.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm organizing a protest in support of comrade 4thwrite and his unjust expulsion and attempted silencing by The Man


----------



## ska invita (Aug 29, 2013)

instead of oyster i buy a travelcard everyday for work and give it away at the end of the day - adds a nice punchline to the end of the working day, people really love being given a free travelcard


----------



## D'wards (Aug 29, 2013)

I refuse to shave my hairy back, thus rejecting societies views that smooth is beautiful, and foiling the male grooming industry. Unfortunately has the side-effect of disgusting females everywhere - from the leftiest trot to the right wing facist - its the one true leveller


----------



## nutnut (Aug 30, 2013)

Wotcha peeps. Just been released from Goodmayes Funny Farm.
I am now  ' normal '   (tee hee).
Keep up the good work  A.W. !!!


----------



## captain acab (Aug 30, 2013)

i had a lie in this morning thanks to unemployment. take that, capitalism


----------



## JTG (Aug 30, 2013)

captain acab said:


> i had a lie in this morning thanks to unemployment. take that, capitalism


Were your blinds down?


----------



## idumea (Aug 30, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I refuse to shave my hairy back, thus rejecting societies views that smooth is beautiful, and foiling the male grooming industry. Unfortunately has the side-effect of disgusting females everywhere - from the leftiest trot to the right wing facist - its the one true leveller


 

i like a hairy bloke. don't think it's that uncommon. *fist bump* ONWARDS COMRADE, body fascism won't unfuck itself


----------



## nutnut (Aug 31, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I refuse to shave my hairy back, thus rejecting societies views that smooth is beautiful, and foiling the male grooming industry. Unfortunately has the side-effect of disgusting females everywhere - from the leftiest trot to the right wing facist - its the one true leveller


I

I quite like ' disgusting females '.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 31, 2013)

Yesterday I let rip with a massive and foul "silent but deadly" in the corridor of a London teaching hospital.

Take that, you medical establishment bastards!!


----------



## nutnut (Aug 31, 2013)

Pedant.   " Silent but Violent  "    as opposed to    "  Loud  but  Proud  "  .


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 16, 2013)

I gained free access to the 20p 'public' toilets at Liverpool Street station by pulling the turnstile backwards and slipping through the gap. On my way out, I taught two youngsters how to do it, thereby ensuring the passage of valuable skills & knowledge, and securing the revolution for future generations.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 16, 2013)

Watched doc martin, but ignored plot in favour of just looking at views of Cornwall. Take that fascist concepts of narrativism


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 17, 2013)

At a Doctor Seuss exhibit they invited people to post comments on a tree with ideas on how people could be greener.  I put "overthrow capitalism" on a post-it and put it on the tree.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Watched doc martin, but ignored plot in favour of just looking at views of Cornwall. Take that fascist concepts of narrativism


 

I do the same thing.  Didn't realize I was sticking it to "the man" too.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Watched doc martin, but ignored plot in favour of just looking at views of Cornwall. Take that fascist concepts of narrativism


May I recommend this - [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wycliffe_(TV_series)[/URL]


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 17, 2013)

Ruthlessly exploited notions of decency and bought everything in ny basket for less than half price in waitrose.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Ruthlessly exploited notions of decency and bought everything in ny basket for less than half price in waitrose.


Never Knowingly Undersouled


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 18, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Ruthlessly exploited notions of decency and bought everything in ny basket for less than half price in waitrose.


I weighed Bananas that were bagged and being sold for a pound at the self service checkout at a prole supermarket and kept 47p out of the hands of the capitalist bastards.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 18, 2013)

CNT36 said:


> I weighed Bananas that were bagged and being sold for a pound at the self service checkout at a prole supermarket and kept 47p out of the hands of the capitalist bastards.



I regularly snap the stalks off heads of broccoli before weighing and THIS WILL CONTINUE.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 18, 2013)

I make a point of paying for my shopping in cash.  This is because despite not having any 'loyality' cards 'they' continue to collate data on me based on my bank details.

However I noticed a new coffee machine in my local Waitrose yesterday.  If you are a member of their club you get free coffee.  This tangible benefit may well be enough to lure me into the club.  However I'll investigate the system to see if I can get free coffee while remaining anonymous.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 18, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> I make a point of paying for my shopping in cash.  This is because despite not having any 'loyality' cards 'they' continue to collate data on me based on my bank details.
> 
> However I noticed a new coffee machine in my local Waitrose yesterday.  If you are a member of their club you get free coffee.  This tangible benefit may well be enough to lure me into the club.  However I'll investigate the system to see if I can get free coffee while remaining anonymous.


i generally pay in cash because i like to pay a cashier rather than use my card in a faceless machine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 18, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> I make a point of paying for my shopping in cash.  This is because despite not having any 'loyality' cards 'they' continue to collate data on me based on my bank details.
> 
> However I noticed a new coffee machine in my local Waitrose yesterday.  If you are a member of their club you get free coffee.  This tangible benefit may well be enough to lure me into the club.  However I'll investigate the system to see if I can get free coffee while remaining anonymous.


mind they don't get you in THE club


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i generally pay in cash because i like to pay a cashier rather than use my card in a faceless machine.


Your machines don't have faces? How quaint! I thought modern London was meant to be all robot butlers, hover boots and space blanket man-nappies these days.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 18, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Your machines don't have faces? How quaint! I thought modern London was meant to be all robot butlers, hover boots and space blanket man-nappies these days.


you're thinking of scifi london, modern london's very different

btw MY machines have faces, WAITROSE'S machines don't


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you're thinking of scifi london, modern london's very different
> 
> btw MY machines have faces, WAITROSE'S machines don't



but they have electric eyes, as Worral Thompson found out to his gingery dismay.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 18, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> I make a point of paying for my shopping in cash.  This is because despite not having any 'loyality' cards 'they' continue to collate data on me based on my bank details.
> 
> However I noticed a new coffee machine in my local Waitrose yesterday.  If you are a member of their club you get free coffee.  This tangible benefit may well be enough to lure me into the club.  However I'll investigate the system to see if I can get free coffee while remaining anonymous.


My understanding is that you don't actually have to use the cards to purchase anything. According to all my loyalty cards i'm a Doctor. It is good for complaining. "We apologise for any inconvenience sir." "I believe you mean we apologise for any inconvenience Doctor"


----------



## Santino (Sep 18, 2013)

CNT36 said:


> My understanding is that you don't actually have to use the cards to purchase anything. According to all my loyalty cards i'm a Doctor. It is good for complaining. "We apologise for any inconvenience sir." "I believe you mean we apologise for any inconvenience Doctor"


 'Doctor' isn't analogous to 'sir' though.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 18, 2013)

At the self service till in sainsburies I'm gonna to pass off a cinnamon and raisin bagel as a significantly cheaper plain roll. 36p expropriated right there!


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 18, 2013)

Santino said:


> 'Doctor' isn't analogous to 'sir' though.


I'm talking to a manager at Tesco.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> At the self service till in sainsburies I'm gonna to pass off a cinnamon and raisin bagel as a significantly cheaper plain roll. 36p expropriated right there!


A huge number of DVD's weigh the same. Just saying.


----------



## Santino (Sep 18, 2013)

CNT36 said:


> I'm talking to a manager at Tesco.


Dreadful oik, is he?


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 18, 2013)

Santino said:


> Dreadful oik, is he?


The one's I worked for were almost all utter wankers. If I can make their day a fraction as unpleasant as they made those of a lot of the other staff I'll be happy.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> At the self service till in sainsburies I'm gonna to pass off a cinnamon and raisin bagel as a significantly cheaper plain roll. 36p expropriated right there!


Individual Bagels and plain individual rolls are all the same price, your ignorance of this and nefarious intent exposé you as a faux disant petty bourgeois dilletante


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 18, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Individual Bagels and plain individual rolls are all the same price, your ignorance of this and nefarious intent exposé you as a faux disant petty bourgeois dilletante


 
Okay, er I meant those cheese and tomato swirly thingies. They're about double the pwice.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 18, 2013)

At work I encouraged a colleague to take a cautious, workload increasing approach (as opposed to the quick and easy option) to a problem, thus throwing a spanner in the gears of commerces apparent perpetual motion.

Later on, I encouraged the same colleague to take the quick, easy and, dare I say it, sloppy approach (as opposed to the cautious work intensive approach) to a very similar problem, thus further contributing to the "fast buck" culture of financial services which so very nearly caused our monetary system to collapse in 2008.

System 0 - 2 Urbanz.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 18, 2013)

Spat on the wall outside of the so-called 'Job Centre'. Normally I hate spitting but had built up a good head of phlegm by riding the bike of non conformity while helmetless and on the pavement.

one step at a time.


----------



## Corax (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> At the self service till in sainsburies I'm gonna to pass off a cinnamon and raisin bagel as a significantly cheaper plain roll. 36p expropriated right there!


I regularly tell it I've used two of my own bags when in fact it's only one, therefore redistributing 0.5p worth of nectar-point capital.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 18, 2013)

I have taken to picking my nose and flicking the bogies onto the floor as an individual act of sabotage against the tissue industry.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I have taken to picking my nose and flicking the bogies onto the floor as an individual act of sabotage against the tissue industry.




Thusly doing the Toilet Paper workers out of the valid sale of the produce that serves ares, noses and spittings alike.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 19, 2013)

stayed up late again on a work night chatting shit on urban. Take that society.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 19, 2013)

Today at work I used my name badge from last year, which carried the logo of the Paralympics. This are forbidden as after the event is over Sainsburys no longer licence to display it.
I thus delivered a blow to our throwaway disposable capitalist culture and threatened my employers with expensive legal action


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 19, 2013)

This morning I went to the shop for 20 Lamberts but they didn't have them in stock. So I didn't buy any - that'll teach the bastards


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 19, 2013)

Today I checked my personal email before my work email, boldly sticking my finger up to the man.  More to follow.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 19, 2013)

Blatantly posting to this thread during a departmental briefing.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 19, 2013)

I was about to post how I am arguing about cheese instead of implementing a GWT CellTable, but it's not vegan cheese and therefore not properly anarchist enough.  The revolution has been put back a day


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 19, 2013)

I left the toilet seat up.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 19, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> I was about to post how I am arguing about cheese instead of implementing a GWT CellTable, but it's not vegan cheese and therefore not properly anarchist enough.  The revolution has been put back a day


Check your privilege manarchist!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwmoz/7727902000/

NO ROCKET SALAD WILL REMAIN UNSHAT IN!  THIS WILL CONTINUE!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2013)

Packaged and ready to eat. Someone call Oaten


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 13, 2013)

I have mislaid a winning Euromillions ticket worth £2.60 in prize money and I don't care.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2013)

I almost cut my hair
It happened just the other day
It was gettin' kinda long
I could-a said, it was in my way
But I didn't and I wonder why


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2014)

Some cracking new names recently:



> Anarchist groups that have claimed responsibility for recent violent attacks include the Lovers of Lawlessness, Wild Freedom and Instigators of Social Explosion, Gangs of Consciousness, Lonely Wolf, the Untouchable Cell of Revenge and most recently, Untamed Desires,



Lonely Wolf is either a brilliant pisstake or an embarrassing mistranslation.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 24, 2014)

Pretty sure I went to an Untamed Desires night at the Royal Vauxhall Tavern


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 24, 2014)

It strikes me that calling yourselves the Untouchable Cell of Revenge is tempting fate a bit as far as getting caught is concerned.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 24, 2014)

Not to mention the Orgasmic Concrete Pourers of Underground Insurrection.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Not to mention the Orgasmic Concrete Pourers of Underground Insurrection.



The Indestructible Tissue of Red Herrings.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2014)

The Unbearable Self-Righteousness of Being


----------



## nogojones (Jan 24, 2014)

eatmorecheese said:


> I regularly snap the stalks off heads of broccoli before weighing and THIS WILL CONTINUE.



I've taken to saving the stalks, skinning, finely slicing and stirfrying with other veg for a nice ramen soup. However, when I encounter loose asparagus the ends always fall off before they hit the scales


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 24, 2014)

I saw my scumbag boss passing in his Bentley a few days ago while I was out having a smoke . While pretending to rub my face I gave him the finger and the 2 fingers as he motored on by, chauffeur driven . As of yet *no cell has claimed responsibility* .

Which probably has them even more worried.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 15, 2014)

I took more napkins and brown sugar sachets than i needed (for later use at home) from the new Costa coffee vending machine in Sainsbury's and i will do it again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2014)

I chucked a load of army recruitment DVDs in the bin.
That sort of thing?


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I took more napkins and brown sugar sachets than i needed (for later use at home) from the new Costa coffee vending machine in Sainsbury's and i will do it again.


Add a pot of baby bio and the state will quake!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I chucked a load of army recruitment DVDs in the bin.
> That sort of thing?



Yes, but you should make it sound more pompous than that - something along the lines of:
"today I struck a blow against the military/industrial complex by destroying militarist propaganda".


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I took more napkins and brown sugar sachets than i needed (for later use at home) from the new Costa coffee vending machine in Sainsbury's and i will do it again.



I do this type of economic sabotage and anti capitalist resource redistribution action regularly, and not just in Costa. I go one further though and take 2 cups, hiding one inside the other . Not only does it stop it burning my poor hands with their insanely skimpy non heat resistant cups, it means I can pull _the old switcheroo_ the next  morning and take my own coffee to work in a disposable cup . With capitalists picking up the tab for my naked self indulgence.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 16, 2014)

Actually this has added significance now that it appears to be a solidarity action


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 16, 2014)

Another one I do, and this is true bill, when sending a letter through the post without fail I always consciously stick the stamp with the queens head on *upside down* .I also encourage others to follow suit. Its an old school Irish republican one but like many actions also transfers seamlessly to the wider global struggle .

Its probably treason that could possibly result in me being executed some day, but thems the breaks . Big boys rules . I *chose* this life .


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2014)

In moments of extreme boredom, I subvert the system by restyling Brenda, using bluetack on a 50p coin.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 16, 2014)

Greebo said:


> In moments of extreme boredom, I subvert the system by restyling Brenda, using bluetack on a 50p coin.



I remember some years back round here someone actually went to the trouble of making up a little stamp . For about 6 months I kept getting pound coins in my change that had the letters IRA stamped accross Brendas face. Ive always thought _c#nt_ or _nazi_ might have made a better point.

Ive also a German anarchist mate. And everytime hes on the  U Bahn and the undercover ticket gestapo raid the carriage looking for fare dodgers he stares intently ahead refusing to even look at them, waits until the very last possible moment after they demand to see his ticket, and then produces it ...but doesnt hand it over to them . The law  does not state he has to hold his ticket up, so he holds his sort of down around his shins . And theyve to crouch down in order to see it . Nazis.

Hes proper German though, therefore wouldnt dream of bunking the fare or not having the correct ticket. Thats not anarchism, thats just anti social.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 16, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> Hes proper German though, therefore wouldnt dream of bunking the fare or not having the correct ticket. Thats not anarchism, thats just anti social.



Nicht wahr.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 16, 2014)

I told the self service checkout that I was buying a ring doughnut when in fact it was a cinnamon bun. That'll send the share price tumbling.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> I remember some years back round here someone actually went to the trouble of making up a little stamp . For about 6 months I kept getting pound coins in my change that had the letters IRA stamped accross Brendas face. Ive always thought _c#nt_ or _nazi_ might have made a better point.


Holy crap, I was doing the banking at work the other day and came across a £1 coin with "RIRA" stamped across it - just realised what that was!  

I'm very bad at fighting the system, far too meek and polite


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

I repost junk mail delivered by the Royal Mail thus clogging up capitalist communication conduits.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 16, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Holy crap, I was doing the banking at work the other day and came across a £1 coin with "RIRA" stamped across it - just realised what that was!
> 
> I'm very bad at fighting the system, far too meek and polite




the very ones, there must be a unit still going strong dedicated to the economic war against imperialism . No fucking wonder there was a triple dip recession .


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2014)

So does it render them non-legal tender? We weren't sure the other day


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 16, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> So does it render them non-legal tender? We weren't sure the other day



well i think defacing the queens image is actually treason, and im not sure abot the legal tender thing . Possibly .


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 16, 2014)

I stole a pen from a green party councillor. He may or may not have given me permission to steal the pen, but a stunning blow to bourgeois liberalism and local so-called democracy, none the less.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 16, 2014)

Aren't plastic banknotes on their way?

On the old $5 Australian ones, Tipp-ex thinner made the queen's head disappear (or so I've heard...)

On their introduction, stay tuned for the results of experiments that will shake the establishment through the sheer genius of informal anarchist symbolism. CONSIDER THIS A WARNING.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> So does it render them non-legal tender? We weren't sure the other day



No. A defaced or damaged coin or note is still legal tender.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> No. A defaced or damaged coin or note is still legal tender.


Phew


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> well i think defacing the queens image is actually treason, and im not sure abot the legal tender thing . Possibly .



It's still on the statute books (as insulting the head of state, not treason), but nobody has been prosecuted since the 1950s IIRC. It hasn't been treason for about 200 years, and even then it was mostly used against coiners.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 16, 2014)

Today I 'liked' some pages on facebook that I don't actually like.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 16, 2014)

Upon hearing of the recent deaths of Bob Crow and Tony Benn I instantly took the internetz to bravely denounce them as reformist sell-outs.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 16, 2014)

Thread always makes me think of this...


----------



## rekil (Mar 16, 2014)

I skilfully and wittily denounced St.Patrick's Day (Paledick's Day more like!) as a de facto glorification of White Privilege while labelling everyone else as anti-irish bigots over exaggerated, imagined and (one or two) real instances of stereotyping of the Irish as booze-sodden braindead craven catholic peasant wankers.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 16, 2014)

Bought a half of green beer by mistake. Left it on the table.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm going to be a bit lazy at work today, thereby ruining the Government's attempts to enrich themselves via 'sustainable growth' and totally screwing Gideon's budget before he's even opened his red box.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 19, 2014)

I dropped three tabs of acid into a reservoir, thus bringing psychic awakening to hundreds of thousands of people and undermining the capitalist stranglehold on the public imagination.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 19, 2014)

I used multiple youtube log-ins to thumb down a rightwing comment.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 19, 2014)

Dogs and people are uniting to smash the arbitrary rules of capitalist social conduct.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 19, 2014)

Today I furthered my campaign of bringing down Tesco's share price and obstructing the flow of global capital by once again telling the self service checkout that my cinnamon bun was a ring doughnut.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 19, 2014)

There's a really awkward cobbled bit of pavement/driveway near where I live which I find slightly uncomfortable to walk on. In order to avoid this discomfort, every time i pass that section and for as long as I'm feeling rebellious, I walk along the yellow lines on the road. Yellow lines don't hold me back.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 19, 2014)

I also downloaded a film about inequality today and therefore dealt a crushing blow on two fronts. Downloading the film meant I undermined and rebelled against capitalist intellectual property laws. A further thumb in the eye was dealt by the fact I circumnavigated capitalist propaganda usually dispensed through indoctrination centres, 'schools,' by educating myself about how and why inequality is created through unregulated free markets.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 19, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> ...telling the self service checkout that my cinnamon bun was a ring doughnut.



SAME PRICE - SAME STRUGGLE


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 20, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> SAME PRICE - SAME STRUGGLE



Oh contraire, Comrade. There's 30p difference....the revolution will not be scanned.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 20, 2014)

When meeting my boyfriend's grandfather i used tu instead of the more formal usted- another blow to the patriarchal  gerontocracy!!!


----------



## albionism (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-first-world-anarchists-rebels/


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 20, 2014)

boycotted diageo and heineken products, just like Ive been doing pre emptively for the past 20 years


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 20, 2014)

I have remained fat for the past 30 years to deliberately sabotage the oppressive and socially constructed patriarchal notion of masculinity.


----------



## krink (Mar 20, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Today I furthered my campaign of bringing down Tesco's share price and obstructing the flow of global capital by once again telling the self service checkout that my cinnamon bun was a ring doughnut.



when you're buying grapes, click on potatoes, that'll learn them!


----------



## krink (Mar 20, 2014)

captainmission said:


> When meeting my boyfriend's grandfather i used tu instead of the more formal usted- another blow to the patriarchal  gerontocracy!!!



some people just go too far!


----------



## Wilf (Mar 20, 2014)

krink said:


> when you're buying grapes, click on potatoes, that'll learn them!


 Amandla!


----------



## Santino (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm working reasonably hard, but I could be working harder.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 20, 2014)

Santino said:


> I'm working reasonably hard, but I could be working harder.


 I _almost_ leaned back in my chair.


----------



## Santino (Mar 20, 2014)

My boss walked out of the room so I've slowed down considerably.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 20, 2014)

Santino said:


> My boss walked out of the room so I've slowed down considerably.


 You're in a Temporary Autonomous Zone.


----------



## iona (Mar 20, 2014)

This morning I resisted Waitrose's attempts to collect personal data and promote consumerism and brand loyalty via the medium of free coffee. Instead, I struck a blow against capitalism by going to work late and using my boss's coffee, water, electric and internet but not doing any work.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I dropped three tabs of acid into a reservoir, thus bringing psychic awakening to hundreds of thousands of people and undermining the capitalist stranglehold on the public imagination.



In *homoeopathic *terms that will surely have the opposite effect.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2014)

albionism said:


> http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-first-world-anarchists-rebels/


 
Damn you, was just coming to post that.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 20, 2014)

I already posted before both of you so ner ner


----------



## albionism (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Mation (Mar 21, 2014)

and so on...


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 21, 2014)

By repeatedly posting the same link to the same collection of individual acts of anarchy you're not being true radicals or acting in solidarity. You're simply upholding the oppressive, alienating, repetitive and stupefying division of labour in the capitalist mode of production. You all make me want to be sick in my beret.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2014)

Mation said:


> and so on...



  Your hand has turned pink and masculine!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> By repeatedly posting the same link to the same collection of individual acts of anarchy you're not being true radicals or acting in solidarity. You're simply upholding the oppressive, alienating, repetitive and stupefying division of labour in the capitalist mode of production. You all make me want to be sick in my beret.



It's all that berets are good for, comrade.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 21, 2014)

Today I have rejected cis-normativity and made a small move to becoming genderqueer by reading Mumsnet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Today I have rejected cis-normativity and made a small move to becoming genderqueer by reading Mumsnet.




did you find the penis beaker thread


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> did you find the penis beaker thread


 
Alas not. Although that may be just as well as I am also subverting capitalist relations by doing this at work.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 21, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> I do this type of economic sabotage and anti capitalist resource redistribution action regularly, and not just in Costa. I go one further though and take 2 cups, hiding one inside the other . Not only does it stop it burning my poor hands with their insanely skimpy non heat resistant cups, it means I can pull _the old switcheroo_ the next  morning and take my own coffee to work in a disposable cup . With capitalists picking up the tab for my naked self indulgence.


When I worked with children with disabilities they all wanted to go to fucking Mcdonalds. They run a scheme that if you collect 6 stickers from the sides of cups you got a free hot drink. I used to use various tactics to get an extra cup at time of purchase and get to unused stickers before the staff had a chance to throw them away. A particular means of redistribution was to pierce the bottom of a cup after removing the sticker and asking for a second in order to prevent spillage. This worked well however with the capitalist enterprise getting ever closer to ruin. Little did I know the forces of reaction were soon to score a victory. A colleague after witnessing this upwards of a dozen times decided to join the struggle. He pierced his cup using his door key and headed to the counter cup in hand. He asked for a second cup. He put out his hand and a second cup was just out of his grasp. The person at the counter paused, stared my comrade straight in the eye, smirked then removed the sticker from the cup before handing him the now almost worthless cup. The struggle ended that day in hushed whispers behind the counter.


----------



## Mation (Mar 21, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Your hand has turned pink and masculine!!


I'm subverting patriarchal imperialist race and gender stereotypes.


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 21, 2014)

I threw stones at a McDonalds today.


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 22, 2014)

Mation said:


> and so on...




oooooo....nice watch strap

Ben Sherman ?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Mar 22, 2014)

Urban75 anarchists..?? phffft..


----------



## Riklet (Mar 22, 2014)

today i refused to look at various beautiful women in the street, so as to challenge the hetronormative orthadoxy which prevails through the male gaze.


----------



## iona (Mar 23, 2014)

Today I fought back against the oppression of patriarchy and gender stereotypes by telling my mum's boyfriend which rawlplugs to buy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 23, 2014)

Yesterday I fought back against the tyranny of _bourgeois_ expectations by putting food waste (the skin of a garlic clove) in the non-food waste bin.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 23, 2014)

dp


----------



## Mation (Mar 24, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> oooooo....nice watch strap
> 
> Ben Sherman ?


I've no idea. That's not my hand!


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 25, 2014)

Mation said:


> I've no idea. That's not my hand!



nice one, theyll never track you down now


----------



## Greebo (Apr 7, 2014)

Loaded the washing machine with two trouser suits, one of them was labelled "dry clean only" - just say "no" to tetrachloromethane.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 7, 2014)

Last night my computer told me to update the virusguard. I DID'NT.  
I will though, later, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Last night my computer told me to update the virusguard. I DID'NT.
> I will though, later, just to be on the safe side.


What if it was libertarian virus tricking you into some crass-example of clone-evolutionary behaviour?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 7, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Loaded the washing machine with two trouser suits, one of them was labelled "dry clean only" - *just say "no" to tetrachloromethane*.


 
It's been banned for a while so you should be ok.


----------



## chilango (Apr 7, 2014)

Nutritionists shake in your boots!

Today, militants from the Bando Mitsugoru Commando struck a blow against the Hygiene-Industrial complex in solidarity with all them chavs and that who eat from Iceland or Tesco value or something and ate a plate of reheated rice. 

jambalaya actually.

A Girl called Jack! One more step if you want to be a true revolutionary.

This will continue!

(Well it would, if there was any left, but it's tortilla Espanola tomorrow anyway.)


----------



## Greebo (Apr 7, 2014)

8ball said:


> It's been banned for a while so you should be ok.


Which shows just how long it is since I last took anything to be drycleaned.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 9, 2014)

Recently I became aware that when you shop in Sainsburys they often give you a token for a couple of quid off your next shop.  I don't often shop there so on my last visit I piled up the majority of my shopping and put the rest after the next customer marker.

Paid for the first log, got a discount and used it immediately as a discount of the second lot of shopping.

Additionally, they used to let people put their club cards in these next customer markers - for me being in a supermarket club is a step too far but as a small act of civil disobedience I'd offer my points to anyone waiting behind me proudly displaying their card in the next customer marker.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2014)

Always shit in the first class bogs on the train, and never flush. Let's make things slightly more discomforting for the wealthy at every opportunity.


----------



## tim (Apr 10, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Always shit in the first class bogs on the train, and never flush. Let's make things slightly more discomforting for the wealthy at every opportunity.



Shit in the cisterns of the rich and powerful and wait for nature to take its course.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 10, 2014)

tim said:


> Shit in the cisterns of the rich and powerful and wait for nature to take its course.



I'm incredibly proud to be able to say I've genuinely done that (and everyone who knows and is close to me is probably equally ashamed  )

Those of us in the know call it 'top decking'


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 10, 2014)

You can't beat the cistern, go with the flow!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm incredibly proud to be able to say I've genuinely done that (and everyone who knows and is close to me is probably equally ashamed  )
> 
> Those of us in the know call it 'top decking'


LOL
but who has to clear that up? 
Not Lord or Lady Moneybags is it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> LOL
> but who has to clear that up?
> Not Lord or Lady Moneybags is it?




it is expensive when they have to hire a plumber to clear out the shit-clogged cistern though.

a top-decking with sufficient and sufficiently vile fecal matter is beyond the purview of a cleaner


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> LOL
> but who has to clear that up?
> Not Lord or Lady Moneybags is it?



1) They don't notice it for ages - they'll notice the smell but the source? Not for a long time if ever.

2) I was working as a plumber - could easily have been me. And I'd have been grateful for the work too


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 10, 2014)

Just thought though - if they have to call out a plumber does that commodify my top-decking, turning an apparently anticapitalist action into one that facilitates the accumulation and circulation of capital?

Your top-deck shit - huh you think it's funny?
Turning rebellion into money


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd say as a waged  cleaner me top decking and forcing my capitalist overlords to call out a specialist rates a solid piece of subversion.

If you, in the plumbing game (man and boy etc) did it it would smack of deliberate protectionist sabotage aimed only at enriching yourself.

possibly.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 10, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> it is expensive when they have to hire a plumber to clear out the shit-clogged cistern though. <snip>


"...it all makes work for the working man to do..."


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 10, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd say as a waged  cleaner me top decking and forcing my capitalist overlords to call out a specialist rates a solid piece of subversion.
> 
> If you, in the plumbing game (man and boy etc) did it it would smack of deliberate protectionist sabotage aimed only at enriching yourself.
> 
> possibly.


I can live with that


----------



## iona (Apr 17, 2014)

I should have been at work 47 minutes ago but am striking a blow against capitalism and wage-slavery by still being sat at home in my pyjamas.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2014)

iona said:


> I should have been at work 47 minutes ago but am striking a blow against capitalism and wage-slavery by still being sat at home in my pyjamas.



Me too


----------



## LiamO (Apr 17, 2014)

What? You're in Iona's PJ's?


----------



## andysays (Apr 17, 2014)

LiamO said:


> What? You're in Iona's PJ's?


----------



## peterkro (Apr 17, 2014)

I went past a group of German teenagers on the Southbank yesterday just as the guide was going on about "The Lord Mayor of London (incorrectly) Boris Johnson" my loud exclamation of "Cunt" seemed to amuse quite a few of the students.


----------



## krink (Apr 17, 2014)

Told David CaMORON to fuck off on twitter. Yeah, Tony bLIAR you're next!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 23, 2014)

Today I gobbed in the face of patriarchal gender roles, roared at the female oppressing institution of marriage and shunned the fake and artificial Hallmark corporate model of sentimentality by sending an amusing congratulatory card I purchased off an independent artist to my friend who just had a baby. The card didn't mention the gender of the child, didn't even indicate a child had been born on the front of the card, included my own message of congratulations and not one of those monolithic, pre printed 'Congratulations it's a girl' messages and, when I wrote the address out on the envelope, I omitted the Mr & Mrs and dropped the surname.

Take that you monopolising fucks. It's people like me who have the moral courage to stand up to these pigs that sent those fascists at Clinton's to the liquidators. Solidarity.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 23, 2014)

you know, there's still a clinton's in bromley.  i wonder if anyone has told them yet.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 24, 2014)

peterkro said:


> I went past a group of German teenagers on the Southbank yesterday just as the guide was going on about "The Lord Mayor of London (incorrectly) Boris Johnson" my loud exclamation of "Cunt" seemed to amuse quite a few of the students.



For verisimilitude, next time shout "fotze" (pronounced "fotz-ah".  You'll probably get a chorus of laughter.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> you know, there's still a clinton's in bromley.  i wonder if anyone has told them yet.



Follow my example, Comrade and we shall overcome.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 27, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Today I gobbed in the face of patriarchal gender roles, roared at the female oppressing institution of marriage and shunned the fake and artificial Hallmark corporate model of sentimentality by sending an amusing congratulatory card I purchased off an independent artist to my friend who just had a baby. The card didn't mention the gender of the child, didn't even indicate a child had been born on the front of the card, included my own message of congratulations and not one of those monolithic, pre printed 'Congratulations it's a girl' messages and, when I wrote the address out on the envelope, I omitted the Mr & Mrs and dropped the surname.
> 
> Take that you monopolising fucks. It's people like me who have the moral courage to stand up to these pigs that sent those fascists at Clinton's to the liquidators. Solidarity.




forgot to turn monarchs head on stamp upside down, massive fail 

report to Camp Penny for thorough re education


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 27, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> forgot to turn monarchs head on stamp upside down, massive fail
> 
> report to Camp Penny for thorough re education



NNNnnnnnnooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Massive school boy anarchist error!


----------



## Ax^ (May 27, 2014)




----------



## el-ahrairah (May 27, 2014)

"working" from home today.  take that, capitalism.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2014)

Yesterday I kicked a Catholic priest in the bollocks, thereby stopping the paedophilic patriarchalist oppression of the Church in at least one small corner of their sodomitic kingdom!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2014)

funny how Sodom gets all the blame for arse love but Gommorah is forgotten


----------



## CNT36 (May 27, 2014)

Sodom? OK
Gommorah? No they've had enough.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 27, 2014)

Today Sodom, Gomorrah the world!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Today Sodom, Gomorrah the world!




and then berlin


----------



## Idris2002 (May 27, 2014)

The monkey, and the plywood violin.


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> Sodom? OK
> Gommorah? No they've had enough.


 Lot's wife was turned into a packet of salt and vinegar.


----------



## Santino (May 27, 2014)

I went to a coffee shop on its opening day to get a free coffee and haven't been back since.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 27, 2014)

I stood patiently at the edge of a zebra crossing this morning for several seconds with no intent to actually cross the road.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2014)

Today I was in my local shop and the Daily Star was on the counter with some grim benefit bashing front page. So I took the Birmingham Mail from underneath it and covered it up, ensuring that customers waiting in line to be served wouldn't see the Daily Star's story. Take that IDS and everyone else trying to fuck our benefit system.


----------



## 8den (Jul 29, 2014)

Saw a "YIELD" sign. Refused! 

I was walking at the time mind you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2014)

8den said:


> Saw a "YIELD" sign. Refused!
> 
> I was walking at the time mind you.




I often see signs proclaiming 'Give way to the right' to which I respond 'No Pasaran!'.

now on my third wrecked motor in as many months


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 29, 2014)

I went on strike today but was so stealth about it they will still have to pay me


----------



## Flavour (Dec 5, 2014)

Today I struck a blow against the Italian State by not paying any tax on some work I did, in solidarity with the NO TAV activists imprisoned since 9 December 2013 on charges of terrorism for protesting at a construction site in Chiomonte against the construction of a high-speed rail line between France and Italy, and ergo, against the ever freer and faster flow of international capital! We will not pay for the State's crimes! Free Everyone!


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 5, 2014)

What happens with the unpaid tax? Hopefully it's funnelled into some support fund for the prisoners or other social project.


----------



## maomao (Mar 30, 2015)

Tories campaigning outside my local train station today. On the way to Lidl and back I managed to tell two to fuck off right up in their faces, elbowed another one in the ribs from behind (he was blocking the pavement) and then went round the corner and coughed up a big greenie all over the handle of their campaign car. I had previously been in a shitty mood today.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 30, 2015)

Good bump 

I was thinking of this thread recently and now can't remember why


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2015)

I ate my KitKat like this:
 
take that, capitalism and all its rules.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 28, 2015)

I've taken a £5 interest free loan from the petty cash at work until payday rather than going to wonga or into an overdraft, thereby striking a blow against the forces of international finance capital.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 28, 2015)

I didn't have enough money for the bus, but I used my Oyster card anyway (fuck the system!) enabling an emergency fare, and resulting in an interest-free loan from Transport for London of £1.40 and a massive redistribution of wealth from the Government to the people.

(In future, I might not even top the card up again, leaving me quids in against the forces of state capital - SUCKERS!)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I didn't have enough money for the bus, but I used my Oyster card anyway (fuck the system!) enabling an emergency fare, and resulting in an interest-free loan from Transport for London of £1.40 and a massive redistribution of wealth from the Government to the people.
> 
> (In future, I might not even top the card up again, leaving me quids in against the forces of state capital - SUCKERS!)


Don't you have to pay a £5 deposit when you first get an Oyster though?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 28, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Don't you have to pay a £5 deposit when you first get an Oyster though?


I got the card ages ago when it was actually only £2. So I'm a mere 60p down.

I therefore plan a glorious action where I will travel out of zone to a station with no ticket barriers…and back again. This will probably bankrupt them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I got the card ages ago when it was actually only £2.



According to TfL they were originally free, then £3, then £5... I smell a rat!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 2, 2015)

I ordered four passport forms from the passport office when I only needed two.
Take that, The Man's postal costs!


----------



## Casually Red (May 2, 2015)

I was having a fag out the back of the pub last night and somebody had left a single game in the poker machine . I hit the button and got it up to about 60p . Decoded I'd throw in 50p so I could take it out at a quid , doubling my money . Ay Caramba ...a nifty hold on hearts and up came the royal flipping flush . 50 smackeroos ....into my flipping pocket . 51 actually...I got another win when playing it down to 50 .

That has to be a victory over the man in some shape or form .


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2015)

Yesterday a small reviving bottle of scotch was shared on the underground between several people, and it tasted all the better for it.  Take that, Boris!


----------



## Flavour (May 4, 2015)

You people need to remember with whom you are in solidarity when you commit these actions. It's not enough to just go around ripping off public transport. There are prisoners of the state out there who have been all the way for the cause, and got nicked for it too. They remain as burning fires in our hearts, inspiring our actions, perhaps setting a bad example in terms of "getting away with it" but glorious all the same.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 4, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Yesterday a small reviving bottle of scotch was shared on the underground between several people, and it tasted all the better for it.  Take that, Boris!


----------



## Casually Red (May 4, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Yesterday a small reviving bottle of scotch was shared on the underground between several people, and it tasted all the better for it.  Take that, Boris!



Some years ago me and the brother openly downed cans of lager on a near empty tube while heading in the direction of the Barbican . The only other passenger was some city looking type in a gaberdine mac..who held up his newspaper in front of his face so he couldn't see us .

Back of the net .


----------



## bi0boy (May 4, 2015)

I used my polling card to help clear up some cat sick, so I am going to vote without it thereby causing the polling station staff to waste time looking up my name leading to other voters waiting behind me and becoming dispirited with the whole process.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 4, 2015)

I've got to work today even though it's a bank holiday. So I'm gonna spend all day doing a foreigner on a bathroom for twice as much money as I normally get for the day, net result is that capital is paying for my Labour three times over. Might even top deck the toilet in the bathroom if the bloke whose house it is looks like a capitalist. 

THIS WILL CONTINUE


----------



## Blagsta (May 4, 2015)

On my driving lesson, my instructor told me to turn right. I refused and moved further left. 

Take that you bourgeois middle of the road conformist!


----------



## shifting gears (May 5, 2015)

A Conservative propaganda leaflet dropped through the door today, addressed to the previous tenant.

Quick as a flash I scrawled on it 'return to sender - no longer at this address' , and then, after a moments consideration, added "#tory scum" , thereby ensuring said correspondence was returned at their expense, negatively impacting on their coffers, whilst also bruising their frail egos at an already stressful time.

In your face, vermin scum!


----------



## tufty79 (May 12, 2015)

Put my online supermarket order in, knowing i won't have the funds in my bank to cover it til next week. They dropped it all off just now, and included an unordered and uncharged pack of garlic baguettes, and a bottle of champagne as part of my 'customer journey'. I may never log in to 'validate my payment details' again


----------



## BigTom (May 12, 2015)

I found out that if you're getting married you ahve to post a notice on the computer in the registery office, and anyone can object. Therefore I am now going to spend my weekends objecting to every marraige with the objection: MARRIAGE IS A BOURGEOIS PATRIARCHAL INSTITUTION thereby prevent any marriages from happening, maybe.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2015)

its easier to turn up at the 'does any here present' bit and claim 'She is my wife!'


they'll have to cancel the wedding and you'll get a kicking from the groom and his henchmen


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 12, 2015)

Had to move a big sofa for work yesterday that was too big for the works van and the only thing we could get it in was the owner's range rover. So I took it in that but just before I handed the keys back I did a massive 3 mile island full English breakfast fart that is probably still lingering in there as I type.


----------



## J Ed (May 15, 2015)

Every day now I have to walk to work past Billy Bragg's stupid face because he is playing some festival or something here. I keep meaning to steal a marker from work so I can write 'cunt' on his millionaire forehead but I always forget about it until I see the face again


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 16, 2015)

Got a letter from Barclay card for the previous tenant asking them to sign up for a new card.

Shoved the entire contents in the free post envelope they kindly included with it and will post it back unsigned.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2015)

Drew a picture for the queen on my bike to hasten the collapse of the monarchy:


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 23, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Drew a picture for the queen on my bike to hasten the collapse of the monarchy:
> 
> 
> View attachment 71727



TBF it'd have been better if you could have also done a stream of piss heading toward Buck House.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 28, 2015)

With the approaching Tory party  conference I remember a couple of years ago I was in Manchester and walking past the conference centre and there where a bunch outside giving out leaflets. As I walked past I accidentally kicked over a cup of coffee one of them had on the floor.


----------



## JHE (Sep 28, 2015)

emanymton said:


> As I walked past I accidentally killed over a cup of coffee one of them had on the floor.



Who did you "accidentally" kill and how?


----------



## emanymton (Sep 28, 2015)

Kicked, kicked! Dawn autocorrelation. I've put it right now.


----------



## JHE (Sep 28, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Dawn autocorrelation.



I've not heard of it before, but it sounds very useful for busy statisticians.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 13, 2015)

Own up, who's responsible for this one?

Vote for my plane name 'FULL-COMMUNISM' so I could win £2,500 | Thomson Competition

(Thomson are having a competition to choose a name for one of their planes, selected by public vote)


----------



## the button (Nov 13, 2015)

No idea. Just voted though.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 14, 2015)

the button said:


> No idea. Just voted though.


Me too. The top 5 are utter shit!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 14, 2015)

Wonder how easy it would be to mount a delivery system to the plane to deliver The Workers' Bomb?


----------



## Flavour (Nov 14, 2015)

That sounds like a rather formal action, VP, I remind you that this thread is for informal actions only.

Today I struck another blow against the coffers of the Italian State by choosing to go shopping at the market where nobody gives you a receipt or pays taxes on their earnings. Fuck you, State! We will not pay!


----------



## chilango (Nov 14, 2015)

I considered going to Cafe Rouge as a gesture of solidarity with France. I didn't in the end. I went to Pizza Express 'cos their children's menu s better. but still it's the thought that counts, no? 

Take that _soi dissant_ Islamic State!


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 14, 2015)

chilango said:


> I considered going to Cafe Rouge as a gesture of solidarity with France. I didn't in the end. I went to Pizza Express 'cos their children's menu s better. but still it's the thought that counts, no?
> 
> Take that _soi dissant_ Islamic State!



Pizza Express is still foreign food, so you've made a clear statement there that you're against xenophobia and are supportive of migrants.


----------



## Flavour (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm sorry chilango but that's just not fucking good enough. Pizza Express, _as you_ _bloody well know,_ was started by Englishman from Peterborough and sold last year to an enormous Chinese private equity firm.

FUCK YOU PIZZA EXPRESS

Long Live The Pizzeria Of The Streets!!!


----------



## emanymton (Mar 16, 2016)

A certain fairly major train station that I use has been really pissing me off recently by locking doors that I sometimes use to take a short cut, that others can use to avoid ticket inspections, and which are all labeled as emergency exits. Obviously it is all about saving money by trying to stop fare dodgers, without staffing all the exits. But as any fucking idiot knows, you don't lock emergency exits! And without going into details, considering the location of them, I think keeping them locked could potentially be incredibly dangerous. So one day I found myself with a little time to kill on the station so decided to have a word with someone about it. The answer I eventually got was (I shit you not) 'in an emergency they will be unlocked'.

I let it go, but a few weeks ago a great big sign appeared in front of another bank of exits saying they would now be kept permanently locked. So on the train home that night, I did a bit of googling and sent a quick  email off to the ORR. I figured nothing would ever come of it, but it gave me a little release. But I have just had the following response. Some information has been redacted to protect the innocent, well me.



> Thank you for your email of 29th February regarding locked fire exits at x
> 
> Your concern was passed to our safety team who have probed the situation with x.  They have also liaised with x Fire Department as emergency exits are enforced by them and we are interested in the safe evacuation of the station.  We asked x Fire department to visit and reassure themselves and us that the new magnetic locks on the doors were safe.
> 
> ...


Take that you capitalist pig dogs.


----------



## tim (Mar 16, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I got the card ages ago when it was actually only £2. So I'm a mere 60p down.
> 
> I therefore plan a glorious action where I will travel out of zone to a station with no ticket barriers…and back again. This will probably bankrupt them.



I did this today. However, I felt conflicted as  whilst I reduced Southwest Trains profits, I increased those of my evil bosses who would have reimbused me for the extra zones I had to travel through.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 16, 2016)

An estate didn't take their 'To Let' board away after letting a property adjacent to a friends of mine.  My friend call the agent and passed their call around, assumingly because they couldn't be bothered to remove the board.  

Shortly after this graffiti was written on the board to the effect that the estate agents don't return deposits.  As a concerned party I emailed a picture of the defaced board to the estate agents.  The next day the board was removed - and I was even thanked for bringing the matter to their attention.

Result!


----------



## BigTom (Mar 17, 2016)

Yesterday, whilst crossing the road at traffic lights, I noticed the van (actually was a minibus) at the front was liveried "immigration enforcement" with the home office logo. As I walked in front of them I gave the two uniformed people sat in front the middle finger. Solidarity with all migrants facing deportation!


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 17, 2016)

i once failed to doff my bowler to a lady who looked racist!


----------



## Libertad (Mar 17, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Yesterday, whilst crossing the road at traffic lights, I noticed the van (actually was a minibus) at the front was liveried "immigration enforcement" with the home office logo. As I walked in front of them I gave the two uniformed people sat in front the middle finger. Solidarity with all migrants facing deportation!



Excellent action Fellow Worker.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 17, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Excellent action Fellow Worker.



I am confident that the resulting collapse in morale will lead these two to realise their place in the system and leave the home office, precipitating a collapse in the "immigration enforcement" section as more and more recognise that they too are Fellow Workers and must not do their comrades down. Without any workers, there can be no enforcement! Open borders for all! Revolution is just around the corner Comrade!!


----------



## Libertad (Mar 17, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I am confident that the resulting collapse in morale will lead these two to realise their place in the system and leave the home office, precipitating a collapse in the "immigration enforcement" section as more and more recognise that they too are Fellow Workers and must not do their comrades down. Without any workers, there can be no enforcement! Open borders for all! Revolution is just around the corner Comrade!!



*Leaps to feet clenching fist in solidarity, spills tea*


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 17, 2016)

with the aim of confusing the tax revenues - I shall continue to not smoke and will start not drinking the sugar-laden fizzy pop ... giddy will have to find something else to make my pips squeal.
up the revolution !


----------



## emanymton (Aug 13, 2016)

Yesterday I went to work wearing black pants and a red shirt.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 13, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Yesterday I went to work wearing black pants and a red shirt.



Good work  The red kecks and black shirt option would have marked out the wearer as an undoubted cunt.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 13, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Good work  The red kecks and black shirt option would have marked out the wearer as an undoubted cunt.


Only cunts and my dad would ever wear red pants.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 13, 2016)

I inadvertently set two bosses off against each other.

They were still arguing as I left work for the day


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 13, 2016)

The other day I supported a service user to shoplift some sweets. He couldn't afford them but rather than see him disappointed I winked and looked way as he pocketed them. I hereby congratulate Tescos on their new commitment to social care.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Only cunts and my dad would ever wear red pants.



Pants...or trousers?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> I inadvertently set two bosses off against each other.
> 
> They were still arguing as I left work for the day


----------



## emanymton (Aug 13, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pants...or trousers?


Either


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 13, 2016)

I have a job interview next week, and rather than book the time as holiday I plan to pull a sicky on the day, striking a blow to the carefully balanced staff resourcing schedule so important to the modern day gulags known as "call centres". Take that, investment bank industry!


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Aug 13, 2016)

I haven't signed into universal jobmatch for three fucking days straight maaan.  I'm going to blame trapped on westray twice even though i was only trapped there once earlier in the week, no internet three chee or nothing.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Aug 13, 2016)

mojo pixy said:


> The other day I supported a service user to shoplift some sweets. He couldn't afford them but rather than see him disappointed I winked and looked way as he pocketed them. I hereby congratulate Tescos on their new commitment to social care.


I sneaked a service user three fingers of smirnoff black label vodka on christmas day, the chef had a stash in the kitchen. True story. It ended up being her last christmas and she really enjoyed being part of a covert getting very slightly tipsy plan that only a handful of sound carers were in on. Happy days!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 13, 2016)

diamarzipan said:


> I haven't signed into universal jobmatch for three fucking days straight maaan.  I'm going to blame trapped on westray twice even though i was only trapped there once earlier in the week, no internet three chee or nothing.



Worst internet site EVAH!


----------



## Flavour (Aug 13, 2016)

I saw a fascist sticker on a lamppost today so I ripped it off and threw it in a bin. It had that logo of the refugees running that we all know from the "refugees welcome - bring your families" poster but they were being chased by a sort of medieval knight, and the sticker said "Islamists not welcome"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 13, 2016)

Accidentally walked out of Tesco without paying at all ran back like a bourgeoisie fool when I realised and the staff monkey whistled after me.


Was tired and focused on swiping clubcard in the shitty pain in the arse self service machine...


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 14, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Accidentally walked out of Tesco without paying at all ran back like a bourgeoisie fool when I realised and the staff monkey whistled after me.
> 
> 
> Was tired and focused on swiping clubcard in the shitty pain in the arse self service machine...


I have done this numerous times at garages on long night drives.


----------



## sihhi (Aug 24, 2016)

Congratulations to the informal anarchist action railway cell using summer Ramadan fasting to dent Great Western's profitability by no service for days and repair work all round.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Aug 25, 2016)

Flavour said:


> I saw a fascist sticker on a lamppost today so I ripped it off and threw it in a bin. It had that logo of the refugees running that we all know from the "refugees welcome - bring your families" poster but they were being chased by a sort of medieval knight, and the sticker said "Islamists not welcome"


I ripped down every clause 28 poster AND billboard down with my bare hands and a couple of friends back in the day. Yeah.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 25, 2016)

This was close on 50 years ago but I was in a University toilet cubicle.....

On the door was a sign that said 'Please put soiled sanitary towels in the bin provided'.

I took out my pen and crossed out 'soiled' and wrote in 'used'  !!!! 

A couple of weeks later, I was in the same cubicle and someone had written underneath 'Right on, sister'.

It was like that, back in the late 60s.  We had solidarity....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2016)

Put as much good stuff, straight from their own shelves, in the food bank box in your local mini supermarket, esp toiletries and razor blades.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 25, 2016)

Convinced some American tourists in central London that you could use Oyster cards in black taxis. I told them that the drivers are mostly shifty fuckers and would probably moan and pretend they're not valid, but that they should stick to their guns cos it's public transport.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2016)

Whoever's running Southern Trains right now must be working deep deep undercover.


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 8, 2016)

I called the car insurance company ''parasites'' today in an email complaining about their extortionate fucking £65 cancellation fee. No doubt I'll be waiting the full 21 days for my refund.

Go slow for ultimate victory! comrades!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 21, 2017)

When doing the newspaper returns at work I send back more than the returnable amount on the paperwork. This brave and covert action I undertake  decreases the amount sent the next day and  therefore throws sand into the gears of the relentless propaganda machines of the bourgeoisie, reduces the circulation of their filthy rags and puts a dent in their ill gotten profits.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 21, 2017)

Doctor Carrot said:


> When doing the newspaper returns at work I send back more than the returnable amount on the paperwork. This brave and covert action I undertake  decreases the amount sent the next day and  therefore throws sand into the gears of the relentless propaganda machines of the bourgeoisie, reduces the circulation of their filthy rags and puts a dent in their ill gotten profits.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2017)

Before today's anti-Trump march reached 'B' (Whitehall) Mrs B & myself enjoyed the freedom of the newly closed streets...all to ourselves! Amazing how compliant the pedestrians were by staying to the pavements.


----------



## Mation (Feb 21, 2017)

I expressed an interest in Itsu Seaweed Thins (plain salted, rather than the wasabi flavour that was on the shelves) in FULL KNOWLEDGE that any non-household range or brand I favour will be off the shelves in a matter of days or weeks.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Feb 21, 2017)

Sirena said:


> This was close on 50 years ago but I was in a University toilet cubicle.....
> 
> On the door was a sign that said 'Please put soiled sanitary towels in the bin provided'.
> 
> ...





SOILidarity, geddit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2017)

I tried to access a big country estate today by going round the back on some private grounds. Was foiled by an oaf in a range rover, who either wanted to protect the pheasants from me or me from rutting stags, so I went round to the front gate and just went up the drive and straight past the kiosks without paying a penny. They're not set up to deal with cyclists, so to me that meant I get in free. Smash the plutocracy!


----------



## kebabking (Apr 16, 2017)

Having already paid - to the socialised Forestry Commission - 5 of my hard earned workers sheckles for the right to park at any of the FC car parks at Kielder Water, i refused to cow-tow to the hated creature of capital 'Northumbrian Water' by paying them as well when visiting Leaplish to see the Ospreys.

I ran that risk Brothers and Sisters, i fought the agent of the ruling class and i won.

(Ospreys very good, there's a decent kiddies play park, and the pub did reasonably good food - not cheap, but not outrageous. The shop has some fresh fruit, milk etc.. and sells the Guardian).

Rise up Fraternal Comrades, take the fight - and possibly a packed lunch - to the true enemy!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 22, 2017)

....was at an Adrian Sherwood/Creation Rebel gig last night at jazz café in london and halfway through behind me someone sparked a spliff...we were up the front by the stage... next thing a bouncer came out of nowhere, put an arm on the smoker and asked him politely to step outside...his friends did nothing...i pulled the smoker behind me and got in the face of the bouncer first with a bit of agro and then switching to pally mode - either way the bouncer quickly realised the only way to eject the smoker would be by force and making a scene....and as if by magic he gave up! Victory!!

We are many, they are few!! The Jazz Cafe became a liberated TAZ where bourgeois justice shall not prevail! Bliss was it in that dawn to be alive....


----------



## Libertad (Apr 22, 2017)

ska invita said:


> ....was at an Adrian Sherwood/Creation Rebel gig last night at jazz café in london and halfway through behind me someone sparked a spliff...we were up the front by the stage... next thing a bouncer came out of nowhere, put an arm on the smoker and asked him politely to step outside...his friends did nothing...i pulled the smoker behind me and got in the face of the bouncer first with a bit of agro and then switching to pally mode - either way the bouncer quickly realised the only way to eject the smoker would be by force and making a scene....and as if by magic he gave up! Victory!!
> 
> We are many, they are few!! The Jazz Cafe became a liberated TAZ where bourgeois justice shall not prevail! Bliss was it in that dawn to be alive....



Nicely done comrade.


----------



## Smoking kills (Apr 22, 2017)

Offered a complimentary copy of the Sun in my local Spar today I politely declined. Comrades, the spirit of Wapping lives on!


----------



## kebabking (Apr 22, 2017)

I fear Comrades that must denounce myself - it's quite possible that my boast of striking at the Capitalist running dog 'Northumbrian Water' with the spear of the prolatariate might be complete bollocks...

I have received information that infact my ticket covered parking at all car parks on Kielder - no blow was struck, just an ego inflated and Comrades cruelly deceived.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 22, 2017)

Scratched NAZI SCUM under a swastika I saw scratched on the wall under a rural railway bridge today. No Pasaran, however remote the location.


----------



## Smoking kills (Apr 22, 2017)

kebabking said:


> I fear Comrades that must denounce myself - it's quite possible that my boast of striking at the Capitalist running dog 'Northumbrian Water' with the spear of the prolatariate might be complete bollocks...
> 
> I have received information that infact my ticket covered parking at all car parks on Kielder - no blow was struck, just an ego inflated and Comrades cruelly deceived.



Beware Comrade of letting post facto facts lead you into counter revolutionary defeatist self criticism. Celebrate instead the insurectionary spark that inspired your noble action, the spark that smoulders in all our hearts, the spark that soon Comrade, soon, will ignite the social blaze!


----------



## BigTom (May 31, 2017)

Today whilst cycling I noticed two people standing in the middle of the road waiting to cross my side, as I approached I noticed they were wearing blue rosettes, presumably tory ones. Normally I would stop and let pedestrians finish crossing the road, but today I continued cycling, leaving them stranded in the middle of the road and delaying their electioneering. Victory to comrade corbyn!


----------



## Red Cat (May 31, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Today whilst cycling I noticed two people standing in the middle of the road waiting to cross my side, as I approached I noticed they were wearing blue rosettes, presumably tory ones. Normally I would stop and let pedestrians finish crossing the road, but today I continued cycling, leaving them stranded in the middle of the road and delaying their electioneering. Victory to comrade corbyn!



Good one Tom. 

I think me and my girls rode past you today if that was you down by the river.


----------



## BigTom (May 31, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> Good one Tom.
> 
> I think me and my girls rode past you today if that was you down by the river.



I went to selly oak sainsbury's and back via the rae valley route so quite possibly.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 9, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Today whilst cycling I noticed two people standing in the middle of the road waiting to cross my side, as I approached I noticed they were wearing blue rosettes, presumably tory ones. Normally I would stop and let pedestrians finish crossing the road, but today I continued cycling, leaving them stranded in the middle of the road and delaying their electioneering. Victory to comrade corbyn!



I would just like to remind comrades of the vital part I played in this enormous victory for socialism today. Onward to revolution!


----------



## rekil (Jun 9, 2017)

I ironically and bravely upvoted this googlemaps whinge about a bougie baiting Naples waiter's activism.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 17, 2017)

Praising the revolutionary consciousness of local youth cadre - online and in print!


----------



## Libertad (Jun 17, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> View attachment 109540
> 
> Praising the revolutionary consciousness of local youth cadre - online and in print!



Excellent work citizen!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 17, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> View attachment 109540
> 
> Praising the revolutionary consciousness of local youth cadre - online and in print!


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 17, 2017)

Again reported the mansion on the high road to the council for not pruning their hedge which is encroaching on the pavement, so that they will be required to cut it back to their boundary.

Whose streets? Our streets!


----------



## maomao (May 3, 2019)

I stole a packet of doughnuts from Tesco (they make it too tempting, they have self service tills without scales now) and then sat on a bench in front of said branch of Tesco eating them.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (May 5, 2019)

I’m lying on a bed(a new bed, brought in for showcasing the new mattresses available)  for 10 mins at work when I’m supposed to be looking busy because it’s actually a quiet spell and I’m not waking residents up for no reason.  I can just imagine the horror if anyone were to walk in, but it’s a bit early for the activity room.  Just testing the new pressure relieving mattress  Fuck superfluous work! 


Work: an introduction


And there goes a call bell, anarchy over.


----------



## BigTom (May 5, 2019)

I've just started a new job and I'm doing all the usual informal actions to reclaim some of my surplus value and undermine the profitability of the capitalist system - shitting at work, recharging my mobile and laptop with their electricity and taking home a full bottle of water to drink in the evening. They have even have showers at the new place so I could take that further than I've been able to before. I have only pilfered one pen so far, but be confident comrades that the stationery cupboard will be filleted gently and slowly for maximum gains over time.

I had a fine moment on Thursday, which I should be able to repeat often. Had a meeting to go to, the organisation I work for has responsibility for public health and wellbeing, including pollution, and air pollution from vehicles is a massive issue in Birmingham at the moment, so I took the decision, _in line with the organisation's mission statement, value and aims_, to take a gentle 25 minute each way cycle ride in the sun along the canal rather than 10 minute taxi journeys, thus reclaiming 30 minutes of surplus value that would have been stolen from me! A tangible victory, comrades!


----------



## brogdale (May 5, 2019)

BigTom said:


> I've just started a new job and I'm doing all the usual informal actions to reclaim some of my surplus value and undermine the profitability of the capitalist system - shitting at work, recharging my mobile and laptop with their electricity and taking home a full bottle of water to drink in the evening. They have even have showers at the new place so I could take that further than I've been able to before. I have only pilfered one pen so far, but be confident comrades that the stationery cupboard will be filleted gently and slowly for maximum gains over time.
> 
> I had a fine moment on Thursday, which I should be able to repeat often. Had a meeting to go to, the organisation I work for has responsibility for public health and wellbeing, including pollution, and air pollution from vehicles is a massive issue in Birmingham at the moment, so I took the decision, _in line with the organisation's mission statement, value and aims_, to take a gentle 25 minute each way cycle ride in the sun along the canal rather than 10 minute taxi journeys, thus reclaiming 30 minutes of surplus value that would have been stolen from me! A tangible victory, comrades!


Reminds me of advice I received at work from an old lag...always try to get your hair cut in work hours...after all, the hair grows while you’re there, so...


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (May 6, 2019)

.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 6, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Reminds me of advice I received at work from an old lag...always try to get your hair cut in work hours...after all, the hair grows while you’re there, so...



I worked with someone who used this argument. The boss collared him one day. Bill used this reason, boss said it doesn’t all grow in work time. Bill answered I haven’t had it all cut off!


----------



## brogdale (May 6, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I worked with someone who used this argument. The boss collared him one day. Bill used this reason, boss said it doesn’t all grow in work time. Bill answered I haven’t had it all cut off!


Proletarian logic outwits the class enemy; love it!


----------



## Flavour (Jul 22, 2019)

in the world of real informal anarchist operations today an arson attack on a tiny electrical substation which contained cables for the powering of Italy's high speed rail network has fully disabled all high speed trains for around 4 hours the fire was near florence hence it blocked any traffic between Milan and Rome, the two major cities. there was a typically romantic and aggressive claiming of responsibility on one of the anarcho websites which, if desired, i will translate.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 22, 2019)

Flavour said:


> there was a typically romantic and aggressive claiming of responsibility on one of the anarcho websites which, if desired, i will translate.



That would be appreciated fellow worker.


----------



## andysays (Jul 22, 2019)

Flavour said:


> in the world of real informal anarchist operations today an arson attack on a tiny electrical substation which contained cables for the powering of Italy's high speed rail network has fully disabled all high speed trains for around 4 hours the fire was near florence hence it blocked any traffic between Milan and Rome, the two major cities. there was a typically romantic and aggressive claiming of responsibility on one of the anarcho websites which, if desired, i will translate.





> ...questo continuerà


----------



## Flavour (Jul 22, 2019)

ok here goes

*The strategy of the snail.*

This morning — ten days after the 21st anniversay of the death of Maria Soledad Rosas, two days after the 18th anniversay of the death of Carlo Giuliani, and a few hours before the sentencing by the Court of Florence of around 30 anarchists — the railway line that links Rome and Florence is suspended, blocked. What happened? At sunrise, in the suburbs of the Tuscan capital, an electrical cabin of the High Speed rail was warmed up to the point of flames. Was it an accident? A coincidence? A vile provocation? Or, more simply and humanly, a gesture of love and anger?

It's easy to imagine it now swarming with engineers from the State railway and the police. After the first investigation, the railway managers declared "the main fire in the substation which manages the circulation of train was caused by a deliberate act by persons unknown". Persons unknown who have nonchalantly thrown the national railway network into chaos, an important sector of that system of public transport which each day allows our lovable society to function, moving cargo human and inhuman according to the needs of the market. But when nothing works any more, one is forced to think about other things.

Yes, we know, we know, cops and journalists — used to the silence and obedience and consent — will take our words as nothing less than a "claim of responsibility". But what do you want to do with us? It's stronger than we are. We can't hold back our emotions when we observe how this giant called Power always has feet of clay. How it's sufficient to light a cigarette in the open air of the countryside, under the moon, to send it all haywire. How all its exalted magnificence, all its arrogant invincibility, depends on fragile cables scattered more or less everywhere. So vulnerable that they could be neutralized by a snail.

The spectre of death and the threat of prison may stop those who have their own best interests at heart, but they have never stopped those who crave most ardently for freedom.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2019)

Flavour said:


> The spectre of death and the threat of prison may stop those who have their own best interests at heart, but they have never stopped those who crave most ardently for freedom.



Perhaps something is lost in translation here but you would think that our "own best interests" also included freedom?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2019)

*The strategy of the sloth*

Yesterday afternoon, 2375 years after the The Temple of Artemis in Ephesus, one of the Seven Wonders of the World, was destroyed by arson, an automatic checkout in Morrisons Stamford Hill was disabled. What happened? At approximately 3pm an unknown worker had grown frustrated with the repeated error messages and understaffing of the supermarket and decided to take matters into their own hands by pressing buttons at random. Was this sabotage, idiocy, boredom? Or, more simply and humanly, a gesture of love and anger?

It's easy to imagine it now swarming with engineers from head office and a dutiful middle manager. After the first investigation, the guy who lurks about the machines declared "it's fucked mate". Persons unknown had nonchalantly thrown a key site of the valorisation of commodities (tinned tomatos) into chaos.When nothing works any more, one is forced to load one's products back into a basket and queue up at a different checkout.

The spectre of spending even longer in the fucking supermarket may stop those who have their own best interests at heart, but they have never stopped those who crave most ardently for freedom.


----------



## Flavour (Jul 22, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Perhaps something is lost in translation here but you would think that our "own best interests" also included freedom?



It is a very weird turn of phrase even in Italian, but I think it (sort of paradoxically) means putting one's own individual comfort (sustained by not rebelling rebelling or confronting the system) ahead of the collective struggle (as exemplified by the individual actions which attack the system as a whole) 

It's better not to try and understand these things on a strictly literal level sometimes. Anyway, good times and a "victory" for the Florence anarchists which will obviously only make normal people think they are dicks


----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 22, 2019)

Or may even make fellow anarchists think they are dicks.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 22, 2019)

I haven’t purchased a parking ticket for two years and use car parks daily. Fuck the system


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 22, 2019)

My chair in work went wobbly a few weeks back so I swapped it with my bosses and now every time he leans forward or backward it lurches and his face looks all panicked for a second, I love it


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jul 22, 2019)

That was a bit too real for me.


bellaozzydog said:


> I haven’t purchased a parking ticket for two years and use car parks daily. Fuck the system


I do this when it’s pissing rain cause those cunts are never out when it’s raining.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jul 22, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Perhaps something is lost in translation here but you would think that our "own best interests" also included freedom?


I also find The Spectre of Death to be a bit of an inconvenience having a dependant, call me a cunt like.....


----------



## sihhi (Aug 29, 2019)

Action in Tunbridge Wells:

_We don’t believe in a world where slaughterhouse workers treat the animals kindly, but in a world where slaughterhouses don’t exist. ...

We are not here to convince the apathetic public about diet change, we are here with the single intention of avoiding more innocent victims being brutally murdered for profit.

This is the first of many actions we are willing to take in order to combat and ultimately bring down speciesism. _


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 29, 2019)

sihhi said:


> Action in Tunbridge Wells:
> 
> _We don’t believe in a world where slaughterhouse workers treat the animals kindly, but in a world where slaughterhouses don’t exist. ...
> 
> ...



I support actions like this wholeheartedly. I love to see small independent, anarcho/leftie groups giving it out at whatever level.  I am a meat eater, but I recognise that we should all eat less meat, and fuck the capitalist bastards that get rich by killing animals.  More power to these activists. 

 But for fuck sake "speciesism"?  Is this some sort of bizarre extension of racism?  I mean, "pah, you claim to be anti racist, but I'm anti- speciesist so I'm more pure than you" ?

How do these people expect to gain any support with language like that? Not sure whether these groups are run by planks/cop agent provocateurs/ or just idiots hired by the meat industry to discredit the movement.  Is there a French term for that?


----------



## Flavour (Aug 30, 2019)

Speciesism is very real and so taken for granted in our society that we react with disbelief at its very mention. You don't eat dogs do you? Or whales. Why not? Are there lives more valuable than a pig's? What makes it ok to eat pigs, if it's not ok to eat dogs or whales? It's not so much the rejection of eating dogs and whales as much as the silent unthinking acceptance of eating pigs which is Speciesism. 

There's no point trying to discredit it by saying racism is more important : they're separate issues. Though there are also more and less "acceptable" forms of racism too, in our society.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 30, 2019)

See also: fine to do laboratory tests on mice and rats, deliberately giving them cancer or whatever. But not cats!!!!


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 30, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> This afternoon I intend to give the wrong time, stop a traffic line.



I recently didn't know what l wanted while simultaneously being cognisant of how to get it. In yer face, the so-called "Establishment"!


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 30, 2019)

Flavour said:


> You don't eat dogs do you? Or whales. Why not? Are there lives more valuable than a pig's?


Yes. The close relationship between humans and dogs has existed for many thousands of years. No such relationship with pigs has existed. Whales are endangered animals while pigs are not. Can we have the "some animals are more intelligent than kids with learning difficulties" line, as espoused by people like Singer, just so we can have the full set? That said, the treatment of animals is appalling and meat free is the way to go.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 30, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Yes. The close relationship between humans and dogs has existed for many thousands of years. No such relationship with pigs has existed. Whales are endangered animals while pigs are not. Can we have the "some animals are more intelligent than kids with learning difficulties" line, as espoused by people like Singer, just so we can have the full set? That said, the treatment of animals is appalling and meat free is the way to go.



Pigs were domesticated several times in prehistory, perhaps as long as 15,000 years ago. Certainly 10,000 years of humans living in close contact with pigs is close to irrefutable. So actually, you're wrong: there has been a close relationship with pigs for a similar time-scale. Just the _purpose_ of that relationship is different. And even then, pigs (especially miniature breeds) have been kept as pets for a long time, and dogs are eaten in some parts of the world too. So it's not so clear cut, actually.

As for whales, would you consider eating them if they weren't endangered? What if you were in Japan or the Faroe islands, where it's considered less-than-taboo to eat them?

There's no reason to trot out some old Singer line about people in vegetative states, it's not relevant to this discussion. The point is, both you and mx wcfc recognize the meat industry as bad and the latter even sympathises with this "action" (and I'm not sure I do, to be honest, I'm just jumping on the aversion to speciesism as a concept) but still feel the need to justify our relationship with animals as "that's just the way things are" (see you argument of dogs v pigs). I don't just accept it, the way things are, re: our consideration of different animal species. I'm questioning it. But I don't think bombing abbatoirs is going to be particularly helpful in the "cause" or whatever, if the final goal is mass uptake of veganism.

I'm not vegan, btw.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 30, 2019)

Flavour said:


> I'm not vegan, btw.



We could have guessed that from your username etc etc...


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 30, 2019)

Pigs were domesticated simply for food; dogs for survival, security, companionship, work and even a social role. So the relationships have completely different qualities. That's why we treat both species differently. Sure, it's speciesist, if you want to call it that, but so what? Context is important.


----------



## rekil (Aug 30, 2019)

Bizarre coffee-throwing incident puts dampener on Dundalk Councillor's holiday



> “There were three of them messing around at the coffee machine. We were waiting ages for the coffee because they were joking around so much.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 12, 2019)

I shouted "enjoy your killing spree.  Your business kills children in Yeman"   on the DLR yesterday when surrounded by chirpy suits going to the Arms Fair at excel


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 12, 2019)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I shouted "enjoy your killing spree.  Your business kills children in Yeman"   on the DLR yesterday when surrounded by chirpy suits going to the Arms Fair at excel


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 12, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Yes. The close relationship between humans and dogs has existed for many thousands of years. No such relationship with pigs has existed. Whales are endangered animals while pigs are not. Can we have the "some animals are more intelligent than kids with learning difficulties" line, as espoused by people like Singer, just so we can have the full set? That said, the treatment of animals is appalling and meat free is the way to go.


Agreed. It's a silly argument that nobody familiar with historical and evolutionary relationship between humans and dogs would make. And when I'm being serious it's not an argument anyone needs to make, as you say it's bad enough without it.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 12, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Pigs were domesticated simply for food; dogs for survival, security, companionship, work and even a social role. So the relationships have completely different qualities. That's why we treat both species differently. Sure, it's speciesist, if you want to call it that, but so what? Context is important.


We'd also not have developed agriculture or civilisation in the way we did without dogs. Dogs are fucking ace


----------



## Flavour (Sep 12, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Agreed. It's a silly argument that nobody familiar with historical and evolutionary relationship between humans and dogs would make. And when I'm being serious it's not an argument anyone needs to make, as you say it's bad enough without it.



we've established that the main reason (but by no means only) to raise dogs in history has been for companionship and so on. likewise that the main reason to raise pigs throughout history has been to eat them. but that doesn't justify eating those miserable domesticated pigs whose entire lives are spent in squalid, cramped conditions. "but that's the way it's always been throughout human history!" ... no it's not.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 12, 2019)

Flavour said:


> we've established that the main reason (but by no means only) to raise dogs in history has been for companionship and so on. likewise that the main reason to raise pigs throughout history has been to eat them. but that doesn't justify eating those miserable domesticated pigs whose entire lives are spent in squalid, cramped conditions. "but that's the way it's always been throughout human history!" ... no it's not.


Not just companionship and so on. Security, both in terms of defending humans themselves and their crops/livestock. We'd never have kept those pigs without dogs. They were our nose, ears, legs and teeth when it came to defending ourselves and livelihoods from other animals. They could patrol land in a way we could never do. Its simply not comparable to an animal that has only ever been food or even a companion. 

Without dogs our social and possibly even biological evolution would be unrecognisable. You can't say that about pigs.

Humans and dogs are effectively partner species, we've evolved together in a symbiotic relationship of a depth we simply don't have with other animals.

I agree with you on the conditions pigs are kept in so not sure why you're bringing that up. I even agree we shouldn't eat them, to be completely honest I just enjoy pork more than I care.


----------



## Flavour (Sep 12, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> to be completely honest I just enjoy pork more than I care.



exactly


----------



## A380 (Sep 12, 2019)

Whereas cats don't have a fuck to give about us.

Which is why they are better.


----------



## Funky_monks (Sep 12, 2019)

Well, this thread stopped being fun....


----------



## 8ball (Sep 12, 2019)

Funky_monks said:


> Well, this thread stopped being fun....



I’m not sure ‘whining’ counts as an informal anarchist action.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 12, 2019)

The Norton-sub-Gimlet branch of the Worcestershire Anarchist Federation (Continuity (M/L)) has today released the following statement:

Earlier today, a Comrade of the federation struck a blow against the hated oppressor and it's police state by walking his (without presumption of ownership, given that property is theft) dog without an identifying disk in open defiance of the so-called-law requiring him (or her) to do so.

The federation wishes to make clear - class enemy's claims to the contrary - that this was a long planned action, and absolutely not the result of the dog going swimming yesterday, his collar getting wet, the collar being hung up to dry and the comrade forgetting to put it back on this morning while attempting to herd children and dogs out of the door.

This action is just the beginning Comrades! 

We will continue this fight for freedom in the face... _Cont. P94_


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm afraid comrade that the dog is the true hero in this fight against state oppression.  For you to be claiming the glory it is nothing more than despicable vanguardism.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 12, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> We'd also not have developed *agriculture* or *civilisation* in the way we did without dogs. Dogs are fucking ace



the cornerstones of human misery. no wonder I don't have time for those four legged, arse licking, shit eating, ball sniffing, buggers.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 12, 2019)

sunnysidedown said:


> the cornerstones of human misery. no wonder I don't have time for those four legged, arse licking, shit eating, ball sniffing, buggers.


Tbf I reckon it'd be a lot more miserable if we hadn't have established a system of food cultivation capable of sustaining us without spending 15 hours a day hunting and ending up eating a few berries and some moss at midnight


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 12, 2019)

I've been off work with a stomach bug, the only remaining symptom of which is noxious, unbearable (even to me) farts. 

Today I was able to go in the gaffers office on 5 separate occasions and let rip. 

This will continue (for as long as my guts allow)


----------



## Funky_monks (Sep 12, 2019)

8ball said:


> I’m not sure ‘whining’ counts as an informal anarchist action.


Worked though, it seems.


----------



## A380 (Sep 12, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> I've been off work with a stomach bug, the only remaining symptom of which is noxious, unbearable (even to me) farts.
> 
> Today I was able to go in the gaffers office on 5 separate occasions and let rip.
> 
> This will continue (for as long as my guts allow)


Dis you follow through on this plan?...


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 4, 2019)

At the station this morning queuing for a coffee and a paper. The bloke behind me was clearly in a hurry, and I wasn’t. So I turned around and was just about to offer to let him ahead of me, when I saw the Daily Mail in his hand. Fucker had to dash off to get his train without it.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 4, 2020)

I've been blatantly ignoring my state-sanctioned exercise.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 4, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Tbf I reckon it'd be a lot more miserable if we hadn't have established a system of food cultivation capable of sustaining us without spending 15 hours a day hunting and ending up eating a few berries and some moss at midnight



Actually, in the book "Sapiens" by that Israeli guy (forget his name) he argues that the transition from hunter-gatherer to farmer was not the great liberation many have painted it as, since hunter-gatherers worked less hard and fewer hours. However, the massive increase in production of calories agriculture enabled led to a huge rise in population which couldn't be supported nutritionally any other way.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 5, 2020)

isvicthere? said:


> Actually, in the book "Sapiens" by that Israeli guy (forget his name)



<hopes you're not thinking of Uri Geller>


----------



## 8ball (Jun 5, 2020)

isvicthere? said:


> Actually, in the book "Sapiens" by that Israeli guy (forget his name) he argues that the transition from hunter-gatherer to farmer was not the great liberation many have painted it as, since hunter-gatherers worked less hard and fewer hours. However, the massive increase in production of calories agriculture enabled led to a huge rise in population which couldn't be supported nutritionally any other way.



More seriously, I've read similar and it kind of makes you wonder what circumstances may have led to this transition (over a pretty long time in the human scale of years).  I read somewhere also that it could well have involved a decline in nutritional quality for some time.

My memory is hazy - I can't back any of this up.


----------



## yield (Jun 5, 2020)

isvicthere? said:


> Actually, in the book "Sapiens" by that Israeli guy (forget his name) he argues that the transition from hunter-gatherer to farmer was not the great liberation many have painted it as, since hunter-gatherers worked less hard and fewer hours. However, the massive increase in production of calories agriculture enabled led to a huge rise in population which couldn't be supported nutritionally any other way.





8ball said:


> More seriously, I've read similar and it kind of makes you wonder what circumstances may have led to this transition (over a pretty long time in the human scale of years).  I read somewhere also that it could well have involved a decline in nutritional quality for some time.
> 
> My memory is hazy - I can't back any of this up.


Read "Against the Grain" by James C. Scott last year which goes into this. 









						Against the Grain by James C Scott review – the beginning of elites, tax, slavery
					

We used to think moving on from a hunter-gatherer lifestyle meant improvement. Not any more, argues this excellent study of the earliest states




					www.theguardian.com
				




The rise of sedentary agriculture was forced by environmental changes in the middle east.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 5, 2020)

yield said:


> Read "Against the Grain" by James C. Scott last year which goes into this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yield, thanks for that. Will check it out.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> <hopes you're not thinking of Uri Geller>



No, that would be mind-bending! Actually, his name is Yuval Noah Harari.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 6, 2020)

during my (English) state sanctioned exercise yesterday - in which I had a delightful 20k walk in the Llanfair Waterdine-Clun area of Shropshire - I crossed into Wales a number of times.

This, fraternal comrades, was a planned action and hammer blow by the vanguard of the revolutionary prolatariat against the capitalist lapdog so called 'Welsh Government' and it's hated oppression of the hillwalking class.

After this crushing victory, which the so called 'Welsh Government' was powerless to respond to, I celebrated by having an ice cream while paddling in the River Clun.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> during my (English) state sanctioned exercise yesterday - in which I had a delightful 20k walk in the Llanfair Waterdine-Clun area of Shropshire - I crossed into Wales a number of times.
> 
> This, fraternal comrades, was a planned action and hammer blow by the vanguard of the revolutionary prolatariat against the capitalist lapdog so called 'Welsh Government' and it's hated oppression of the hillwalking class.
> 
> After this crushing victory, which the so called 'Welsh Government' was powerless to respond to, I celebrated by having an ice cream while paddling in the River Clun.



Fight the power, comrade! ✊


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2020)

Yeah, fuck da heddlu


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2020)

Up the EU!


----------



## deeyo (Jun 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> during my (English) state sanctioned exercise yesterday - in which I had a delightful 20k walk in the Llanfair Waterdine-Clun area of Shropshire - I crossed into Wales a number of times.
> 
> This, fraternal comrades, was a planned action and hammer blow by the vanguard of the revolutionary prolatariat against the capitalist lapdog so called 'Welsh Government' and it's hated oppression of the hillwalking class.
> 
> After this crushing victory, which the so called 'Welsh Government' was powerless to respond to, I celebrated by having an ice cream while paddling in the River Clun.


The walking men have no country.


----------



## LDC (Jun 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> during my (English) state sanctioned exercise yesterday - in which I had a delightful 20k walk in the Llanfair Waterdine-Clun area of Shropshire - I crossed into Wales a number of times.
> 
> This, fraternal comrades, was a planned action and hammer blow by the vanguard of the revolutionary prolatariat against the capitalist lapdog so called 'Welsh Government' and it's hated oppression of the hillwalking class.
> 
> After this crushing victory, which the so called 'Welsh Government' was powerless to respond to, I celebrated by having an ice cream while paddling in the River Clun.



The international rambling classes recognizes no borders (except of the collie variety).


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 6, 2020)

deeyo said:


> The walking men have no country.



No borders, no nations, no designated rambling thoroughfares!


----------



## deeyo (Jun 6, 2020)

isvicthere? said:


> No borders, no nations, no designated rambling thoroughfares!


_nobody living can ever stop me
as i go walking that freedom highway
nobody living can ever make me turn back
this land was made for you and me._


----------



## A380 (Jun 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> during my (English) state sanctioned exercise yesterday - in which I had a delightful 20k walk in the Llanfair Waterdine-Clun area of Shropshire - I crossed into Wales a number of times.
> 
> This, fraternal comrades, was a planned action and hammer blow by the vanguard of the revolutionary prolatariat against the capitalist lapdog so called 'Welsh Government' and it's hated oppression of the hillwalking class.
> 
> After this crushing victory, which the so called 'Welsh Government' was powerless to respond to, I celebrated by having an ice cream while paddling in the River Clun.


Easy for you;  if arrested you had the ready made defence  that you couldn’t read the map.


----------



## co-op (Jun 6, 2020)

A380 said:


> Easy for you;  if arrested you had the ready made defence  that you couldn’t read the map.



Just carry a cross of st george with you, plant it in the ground and say you're claiming it for England. The tories will back you up, nice little winnable foreign war, always handy at a time like this


----------



## kebabking (Jun 6, 2020)

from the field of victory...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2020)

Estate agents put up a to let sign last week for a flat downstairs. I took it down and binned it the next day. 

They just put another one up. I set a timer  it was ripped out and in the bin 148 seconds after arriving. A personal best.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Estate agents put up a to let sign last week for a flat downstairs. I took it down and binned it the next day.
> 
> They just put another one up. I set a timer  it was ripped out and in the bin 148 seconds after arriving. A personal best.


That's just reminded me how instinctive informal anarchist actions are when you're a kid...who here hasn't added an "i" to one of those signs!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2020)

isvicthere? said:


> Actually, in the book "Sapiens" by that Israeli guy (forget his name) he argues that the transition from hunter-gatherer to farmer was not the great liberation many have painted it as, since hunter-gatherers worked less hard and fewer hours. However, the massive increase in production of calories agriculture enabled led to a huge rise in population which couldn't be supported nutritionally any other way.



Yuval Noah Harari. Good book, but avoid the sequel Homo Deus.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm going to put a sharon fruit in this curry _just because I can_.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Estate agents put up a to let sign last week for a flat downstairs. I took it down and binned it the next day.
> 
> They just put another one up. I set a timer  it was ripped out and in the bin 148 seconds after arriving. A personal best.


Whilst your efforts are to be applauded, they are ultimately futile unless you torch the estate agents.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm going to put a sharon fruit in this curry _just because I can_.


Star of chaos.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2020)

Wearing odd socks today. Fuck the system.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 10, 2021)

The banner of revolution was first hoisted with a hot drink while exercising...
But then Comrades, when the hated forces of fascism thought they were safe, came the hammer blow! Not just a hot drink, but carried in the Daysack of Freedom: a Flask! Sandwiches! a Sitmatt!

Feel it Comrades, the very foundations of the Oppressor State are shaken unto their inevitable destruction!


----------



## chilango (Jan 10, 2021)

kebabking said:


> The banner of revolution was first hoisted with a hot drink while exercising...View attachment 248111
> But then Comrades, when the hated forces of fascism thought they were safe, came the hammer blow! Not just a hot drink, but carried in the Daysack of Freedom: a Flask! Sandwiches! a Sitmatt!
> View attachment 248113
> Feel it Comrades, the very foundations of the Oppressor State are shaken unto their inevitable destruction!


Sitmats are a little bit (fully automated luxury) communism.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

Yehhh



We don't need no steenkin

 footpaths!



Damn the man. Damn him, I say


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 10, 2021)

I've been using the wheelie bin of a local capitalist enterprise to dispose of my household waste.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Formed an informal neighborhood watch scheme if we can be arsed, but our street is generally safe as well built houses 

.


----------



## Flavour (Jan 13, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> I've been using the wheelie bin of a local capitalist enterprise to dispose of my household waste.



In solidarity with which imprisoned comrades?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 13, 2021)

Today in  a large teams meeting that was streathily trying to pass on a huge increase of workload disguised as a better plan,  one of us stopped our big boss and said "hands up who disagrees with xxx "  and we all put our tiny electronic  yellow hands up


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

👏👍💪👋🤜🤛


----------



## A380 (Jan 13, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Today in  a large teams meeting that was streathily trying to pass on a huge increase of workload disguised as a better plan,  one of us stopped our big boss and said "hands up who disagrees with xxx "  and we all put our tiny electronic  yellow hands up


Did you all change your screen ID tags to Spartacus one by one?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh! I forgot about th

👍💖💘

💭🔨💅


----------



## Funky_monks (Jan 13, 2021)

Has anyone given the wrong time or stopped a traffic line yet?


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Formed an informal neighborhood watch scheme if we can be arsed, but our street is generally safe as well built houses
> 
> .


Not my idea of anarchy. 

To whom will you report your observations?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Not my idea of anarchy.
> 
> To whom will you report your observations?


Taps nose


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 13, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Not my idea of anarchy.
> 
> To whom will you report your observations?


You also didn't ask who we're watching


----------



## tim (Jan 14, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Whilst your efforts are to be applauded, they are ultimately futile unless you torch the estate agents.


The Foxton's in Greenwich, rather a anachronistically,  has a pint of milk outside it in the morning before it's open. I don't like milk that much but have been tempted to try and teach the dove that loiters in the vicinity to peck into it, like they used to in the 60s. I am currently on furlough so am not in a position to go through with this plan. However, if you live locally, this could be your opportunity. When the dove has finished you could turn it into a Molotov.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 14, 2021)

tim said:


> The Foxton's in Greenwich, rather a anachronistically,  has a pint of milk outside it in the morning before it's open. I don't like milk that much but have been tempted to try and teach the dove that loiters in the vicinity to peck into it, like they used to in the 60s. I am currently on furlough so am not in a position to go through with this plan. However, if you live locally, this could be your opportunity. When the dove has finished you could turn it into a Molotov.


And then get the dove to deliver it for you?


----------



## tim (Jan 14, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> And then get the dove to deliver it for you?



No suicide missions for the dove, she's the one thing that brings solace to the dreary trudge up Greenwich High Road. Better to get one of the crack squirrels who loiter in the Hawkesmorean gloom St Alfege's graveyard to do it.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

tim said:


> The Foxton's in Greenwich, rather a anachronistically,  has a pint of milk outside it in the morning before it's open. I don't like milk that much but have been tempted to try and teach the dove that loiters in the vicinity to peck into it, like they used to in the 60s. I am currently on furlough so am not in a position to go through with this plan. However, if you live locally, this could be your opportunity. When the dove has finished you could turn it into a Molotov.


I am sending a small call out for birds near and far 👍


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Spoiler: Oh no me and a neighbour are restarting TheTiny Benefit Gig Plan



Anthem for feathered friends who don't like the steenkin rules, even if they ARE laid down by bill Callahan. Yeah.




Scott hutchison made dance music and who am I to disobey him? 🙃

I am in this video in the brudenell footage, sat down the front cross legged  on the floor with a pint of water and closed eyes, but by God I was dancing sitting down 



Tiny changes 🌍💘💌💪


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Formed an informal neighborhood watch scheme if we can be arsed, but our street is generally safe as well built houses
> 
> .


First mission is go.




Who, exactly, is responsible for



























this?





I have made the relevant door to door Enquiries, checked and double checked The Files, and it was nobody from our street


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

COULD THIS BE A CLUE???




IS THERE ANOTHER NEIGHBOURGOOD CELL IN OPERATION?????



IS THIS A BODYGUARD? OR A MINOR THREAT???


IS IT A STING HIVE MIND OPERATION???????





Spoiler: Oh no....










Quick! 



Spoiler: Omg



can YOU shed any sunlight? Is it as abominable as the horrific cover ijust resorted to posting purely to get your attention, do we think? :Hmm:


Call the tifty line on oh eight hundred oh no no no no no no.

Or do we need the call  the relevant authorities?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mystery solved - it was the kids over the road : thumbs: we've combined neighbourhoods watches and the snow security officer is monitoring local activity.


Our Informal Archivist has unearthed lost surveillance footage of an informal local mass action in 2015.

It is being studied intensely by our unintelligiblence officer.


Spoiler: What





E2a we have also rediscovered that a former housemate fifteen years ago made this happen in conjunction with the above local characters. Merry pranksters without the kool aid, according to The Records.

Before I ever moved here.

Tiny mind blown.



Contains free masks, shire horses, ice cream vans and klf tributes, and video footage of the inside of my head <hmm>


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

In an unofficial informal capacity, I have been damning and renouncing and reclaiming The Man(z), capitalism, and waste, and booze, and doing some reducing reuusing recycling and refusing as fuck for the Greater Good and Wider Community.....

It is absolutely not aimed at the boards, it is aimed at recorking the bottle.





And a tribute to The Urban Way of traditional cock vandalismby any means necessary


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

I'd have built a snow cock, but there's kids playing in the garden.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> On a happier note, I'm pencilling in 2021 to start a Feminist Art War with Maggi Hambling. I've seen what Anish Kapoor and  Stuart Semple got up to a while ago and it sounds like a glorious hobby. Bet we can do it better than the boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Small confession: when I saw the snowman outside the gate, I bellowed to my neighbours son and granddaughter to come quick and save my sanity. We'd just been talking about snowmen, art, The Statue, feminism, graffiti, pranks, collectiv action, hive minds, and Hambling 


I genuinely thought for a moment that she'd accepted my challenge via the medium of snow 


Oh, and the 10yr old granddaughter has just whipped Maggi's ass in terms of meeting the brief of making an everywimmim representation tribute for Mary wollenstonecraft while me and her dad were talking.  Unfortunately this may have resulted in overexcited here and cross thread posting 

Cc  Fozzie Bear
Pickman's model Clair De Lune SpookyFrank and... Chilli.s ?


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 14, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I am sending a small call out for birds near and far 👍
> 
> View attachment 248815


Nice view. Is that where you live?

Are those cameras above the mirrored ball?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Maybe 

I always think you know where I live because I remember the Queen's Hotel Disaster mobile conversation while I was standing by a bush and a garden full of tents full of Stuff and an imminent lorry coming to rescue it all. It's like you were there with me 



Btw, did you go to the packhorse in the great 2015 mental somersault and ask about me?

I was having a cuppa there in 2016, and the lovely camp barman double checked what my name was and that I wasn't dead 


I am so sorry, whoever that kind lady was, and anyone else who actually believed my Reggie Perrin survival madness plan that was horrible to do to everyone and everything I loved 
 xxxxxxxxxxxx

Orang Utan I think that answers some of your what happened question. Well, a fraction of it...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Nice view. Is that where you live?
> 
> *Are those cameras above the mirrored ball?*


Oh  no


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

^ Bells that my neighbour Pete used to have in his door and Left Behind when he went 




Pickman's model I abandoned the alternative urban avatars wardrobe shrine art project idea (endorsed and encouraged and basically abetted by you).  I need my wardrobe.

I decided I'd put you on security duty with all the lucky stuff


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh no! Man down! 

And another further up The Wall 

Someone brought in reinforcements though.
Welcome, fresh comrades!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

....


Oh no


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

This..... this.. just




Happened


Spoiler: Open for a surprise


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

....

Beginninga/Base(statue conversation sparker)/....


What


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Spoiler: Ok so far so good





...

...

...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Massive.. err...


Spoiler: Oh NO












I had NOTHING to do with the facial accessories
Nothing.

All I knew was she was fine, I could see her from behind out the window, and I'd been tasked with finishing dressing her (my contribution was dressing gown/scarf/headphones tangle).


It was all good until I saw the eyes and the jazz cigarette and then I just cracked up.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Phew! Fixed!
I am Very Proud, actually
((Haggi Mambling))


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Full on local informal anarchic artist process explainer archived forever, including me proper losing my shit


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2021)

The takeaway I ordered pizza from doesn’t do Quattro Formaggio, so I ordered a margheritta and asked for extra blue cheese, goats cheese and pecorino. Hah, didn’t see that coming, did you?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

That sounds deliciously satisfying, danny la rouge 


danny la rouge said:


> The takeaway I ordered pizza from doesn’t do Quattro Formaggio, so I ordered a margheritta and asked for extra blue cheese, goats cheese and pecorino. Hah, didn’t see that coming, did you?


Extra slice of anarchanistic informal pizza action, sir?


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> The takeaway I ordered pizza from doesn’t do Quattro Formaggio, so I ordered a margheritta and asked for extra blue cheese, goats cheese and pecorino. Hah, didn’t see that coming, did you?


enjoy the spit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> enjoy the spit.


don't judge everyone by your own low standards


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Pickman's model ? Is it ok if I burn your shrine avatar? I don't think I can take any more luck 

E2a.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> don't judge everyone by your own low standards


stop following me you weird cunt. Every post I make you fucking pipe up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Pickman's model ? Is it ok if I burn your shrine avatar? I don't think I can take any more luck


inhale the fumes, and as you slowly exhale vibrate the phrase om mane padme om


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> stop following me you weird cunt. Every post I make you fucking pipe up.


no i don't. if anything you're following me as i posted on this thread before you joined the site


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> no i don't


lol aww you old joker you.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> inhale the fumes, and as you slowly exhale vibrate the phrase om mane padme om


Ooh! If I shred it first, I could use spare Gideon Bibble pages for rizla


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

I think I need to start an artistic accountability process against myself.

And possibly you 

And a thread to contain it all.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> inhale the fumes, and as you slowly exhale vibrate the phrase om mane padme om


Actually would it be easier to just eat it, like a teenage 90s Sheffield church of cult rave vicar discipline*?
*Autocarrot for disciple, but it'll fly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I think I need to start an artistic accountability process against myself.
> 
> And possibly you
> 
> And a thread to contain it all.


 


One thread to rule them all, one thread to find them
One thread to bring them all and in the darkness bind them


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Have I told you about the time I wrote I bind thee in shake and vac at 3am and then hoovered it up in The Great Unwellness? It worked, which was a bit unsettling


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Have I told you about the time I wrote I bind thee in shake and vac at 3am and then hoovered it up in The Great Unwellness? It worked, which was a bit unsettling


were you playing snuff at the time?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Fuck you, technology. You're not my real  dad.




No.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 16, 2021)

Yesterday my son pulled a couple of stray crisp packets out of a bush and put them in a nearby rubbish bin, and I encouraged him. 

This was done in solidarity with refuse workers worldwide, was of practical benefit to the local environment, and struck a tangible blow against apathy, defeatism and social alienation! Hasta la victoria siempre!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

no.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

No


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Fuck you I won't 


do what you told me


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Maybe
> 
> I always think you know where I live because I remember the Queen's Hotel Disaster mobile conversation while I was standing by a bush and a garden full of tents full of Stuff and an imminent lorry coming to rescue it all. It's like you were there with me
> 
> Btw, did you go to the packhorse in the great 2015 mental somersault and ask about me?


I remember the Queens Hotel disaster. I was practically in the gutter, and an ambulance was called, but I have no recollection of your then fixed abode.

The Packhorse where? But 'no' is probably the answer.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

In town, near whitelocks . Where I was going to graffiti the door of the disabled loo about bthe really confusing radar key and door locking mashup.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 21, 2021)

A proper classic bad communique here:


> We have infinite power in the spiritual and emotional release that comes with acting in accordance with the land. A window with logos of the police and carceral State existed yesterday, and are gone today. A powerful cleanse of the spirit; a dance with the entities haunting this occupied land.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 21, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> In town, near whitelocks . Where I was going to graffiti the door of the disabled loo about bthe really confusing radar key and door locking mashup.


I remember, where we dined. Haven't been back there since.


----------



## Flavour (Jan 21, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> A proper classic bad communique here:



That's more like it. Proper informal waffle. 

Some awful graffiti has appeared in my town and I am thinking about how to deface it and what to write over it. One piece says death to LGBT and another says heil hitler. Ideas?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> A proper classic bad communique here:


The stark beauty of that rough prose poem eludes you I see


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2021)

Flavour said:


> That's more like it. Proper informal waffle.
> 
> Some awful graffiti has appeared in my town and I am thinking about how to deface it and what to write over it. One piece says death to LGBT and another says heil hitler. Ideas?


Add an S and an a to make “Sheila Hitler”.


----------



## andysays (Jan 22, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Add an S and an a to make “Sheila Hitler”.


She was Adolf's older sister, wasn't she?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 22, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Add an S and an a to make “Sheila Hitler”.


Or if you really want to go to town, "Sheila SHit le red liquid, Sheila should see a doctor" 

Or something


----------



## deeyo (Jan 22, 2021)

today, in a call to humanity to end all wars, i left work late _without clocking out. _the system will therefore assume that i left when my shift formally ended.

hah!

not only did i reject the commodification of time, striking a blow against alienation in honour of the chicago martyrs - being a public healthcare worker and  thus a part of one of the classic middle layers between the proletatiat and the bourgeoisie, i humbly left these extra hours as a symbolic tribute to my toiling brothers and sisters already bled dry by taxes - an injury to one is an injury to all!

also, this leaves me with less money for the ever-burning ovens of capitalism to smelt whats been created, freeing myself from destructive consumerism and decadence!

_'paint her with bloom-glow hues, with your blood red, new age who're standing at the door '_


----------



## mauvais (Jan 22, 2021)

Flavour said:


> That's more like it. Proper informal waffle.
> 
> Some awful graffiti has appeared in my town and I am thinking about how to deface it and what to write over it. One piece says death to LGBT and another says heil hitler. Ideas?


DEATH TO GB, little burning flag. Difficulty level: easy/moderate.

NEIL HITLER, big old Banksy mural of Kinnock falling in the sea but on D Day 1944. Difficulty level: hard.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

PT 1


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

PT 2.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sharpie/paper/envelopes/soundtrack
/boom. Written.

#balance #composition #repetition #mirrors


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 24, 2021)

Once again the rolling hills of the Royal Winchester Golf Club have been seized and repurposed for the recreational activities of the masses!!!!!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

Journal update backlog


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

Boom


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

Ha!









						What's for tea tonight? (#8)
					

Grilled pork with mustardy creamy lentils (recipe box)




					www.urban75.net
				




In your face Orang Utan and your parallel universe caffs proscribed breakfast dinner and tea items and restricted hours .




👊🤜🧠🤛


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2021)

The fire alarm went off at work and it was freezing so I went to get my coat before leaving the building


----------



## Flavour (Feb 12, 2021)

Everyone will be pleased to know I painted over the Heil hitler sign in my town and wrote "(name of town) antifascista" above it


----------



## petee (Feb 14, 2021)

anarchist horse actions









						NYPD Horses Seen on Video Running Freely Down Brooklyn Street After Breaking Loose
					

And down the stretch they come! A pair of NYPD horses were seen on video running down a Brooklyn street Thursday, passing cars as they trotted freely. The equines initially broke away around noon near the corner of East 8th Street and Quentin Road in Midwood, according to police. Two mounted...




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## ska invita (Feb 14, 2021)

🏴🏴


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Flavour (Jun 8, 2021)

After the internet is back I will lie and tell my colleagues that mine still isn't working for probably the rest of the day


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 19, 2021)

Wow, this one is a classic - loses points for not reading like badly translated poetry, but the emphasis on bus stops makes up for it:









						Full Stop Affinity's Final Statement - Green Anti-Capitalist Media
					

Our friends in Full Stop Affinity have sent us their final statement previous to their disbandment as a group




					greenanticapitalist.org
				






> Unsurprisingly we have also had lots of issues with tankie groups. After we posted an action where windows of a bus stop had been smashed we received a fuck tonne of abuse online...
> 
> The action we previously mentioned caused quite a split in the left – with some people becoming distraught at the idea of property damage happening to privately owned anti-homeless architecture and others minding their business and not policing others...
> 
> It was very clear from the response to the bus stop action that our local scene was not a safe space for us. We’ve accepted this and moved on.



Wherever bus stop windows get smashed, their legacy will live on. ✊


----------



## andysays (Jun 19, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Wow, this one is a classic - loses points for not reading like badly translated poetry, but the emphasis on bus stops makes up for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any explanation for the action where windows of a bus stop were smashed?

_wherever they go next, they’ll continue to be a pain in the ass for the state, capitalism, transphobes and anyone wanting to wait for a bus out of the rain_


----------



## LDC (Jun 19, 2021)

That statement is just fantastic.

_"When we quote tweeted that we could beat everyone in LGB Alliance in a fight, Proletarian Memetics Laboratories replied to us “What next for you incel edgelords? Knock down ginger at the local womens institute meeting”."_

Shake in your boots the forces of State and Capital, shake like the weak and fearful cowards that you are.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 19, 2021)

andysays said:


> Is there any explanation for the action where windows of a bus stop were smashed?
> 
> _wherever they go next, they’ll continue to be a pain in the ass for the state, capitalism, transphobes and anyone wanting to wait for a bus out of the rain_



They mention anti-homeless architecture so I'm guessing the bus stops had replaced sleepable benches with sloped benches/individual seats/handrest split benches/whatever. 
Smashing the bus stop windows is not exactly a useful piece of practice that I can see in response to this placement of hostile architecture.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 19, 2021)

BigTom said:


> They mention anti-homeless architecture so I'm guessing the bus stops had replaced sleepable benches with sloped benches/individual seats/handrest split benches/whatever.
> Smashing the bus stop windows is not exactly a useful piece of practice that I can see in response to this placement of hostile architecture.


What response would you suggest? Erection of organic hemp hammocks?


----------



## andysays (Jun 19, 2021)

kenny g said:


> What response would you suggest? Erection of organic hemp hammocks?


Were you involved in this bus stop window smashing then?


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 19, 2021)

We have these things in our local bus stops, they were clearly installed by someone driven by a combination of spite and an irrational fear of the poors moving in and bringing down house values. You certainly can't sleep on them.
Hell you can't even sit on them if you are actually using the bus stop to wait for a bus.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 19, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Wow, this one is a classic - loses points for not reading like badly translated poetry, but the emphasis on bus stops makes up for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The world around us will be dead before we reach our thirties. Revolution will never happen and we will never win.


Sound like a barrel of laughs 😬


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 19, 2021)

andysays said:


> Is there any explanation for the action where windows of a bus stop were smashed?


What are you, some kind of bus stop window apologist? 🤨


----------



## BigTom (Jun 19, 2021)

kenny g said:


> What response would you suggest? Erection of organic hemp hammocks?



There's plenty of hostile architecture around which is amenable to being de-hostiled in one way or another depending on what equipment you can/will use if you want to take direct action against hostile architecture. Smashing the windows of a bus stop doesn't change anything about the seating in it.

If you want to draw attention to the issue and can't fix the seating, break it rather than the windows so everyone can experience what it's like to not have public architecture that meets your needs. Whatever you do, it's the marketing around the action that does the work more than the action itself.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That statement is just fantastic.
> 
> _"When we quote tweeted that we could beat everyone in LGB Alliance in a fight, Proletarian Memetics Laboratories replied to us “What next for you incel edgelords? Knock down ginger at the local womens institute meeting”."_
> 
> Shake in your boots the forces of State and Capital, shake like the weak and fearful cowards that you are.


There's only like two people in LGB Alliance anyway, horrible as they are I don't think they're a huge boss battle.


----------



## andysays (Jun 19, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> What are you, some kind of bus stop window apologist? 🤨


I know, I'm becoming a right reactionary in my old age


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 19, 2021)

BigTom said:


> There's plenty of hostile architecture around which is amenable to being de-hostiled in one way or another depending on what equipment you can/will use if you want to take direct action against hostile architecture. Smashing the windows of a bus stop doesn't change anything about the seating in it.
> 
> If you want to draw attention to the issue and can't fix the seating, break it rather than the windows so everyone can experience what it's like to not have public architecture that meets your needs. Whatever you do, it's the marketing around the action that does the work more than the action itself.


If someone engineers something you can un- engineer it, with some panachè


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jun 19, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There's only like two people in LGB Alliance anyway, horrible as they are I don't think they're a huge boss battle.


There's at least three. One L, one G and one B.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 19, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There's only like two people in LGB Alliance anyway, horrible as they are I don't think they're a huge boss battle.


About - LGB Alliance 

List quite a few more than two...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2021)

queenlateesh said:


> None of u bitchass crackers is gonna do shit. Your all a bunch of pale ass sheep fucking pussy faggots.


Each of your aliases has been shown the door here, but like billy no mates, you keep hanging around, desperately seeking attention.

Have taken the bait and replied to your meanderings, but you have nothing to say.

You're possibly the most boring troll ever. It must get to you, being so utterly useless and uninspired.


----------



## petee (Jun 20, 2021)

got a plane from Baltimore yet?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2021)

petee said:


> got a plane from Baltimore yet?



Reckon he's closer to home. A bitter little manchild who can't get over not being wanted on urban.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 20, 2021)

A fake racist black person, no less.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2021)

Ninj


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Ninj



Why does he bother? After all this time he still seems to have quite the vendetta against urban...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Ninj


I'd have thought that e would switch it up for his toll charactors.

perhaps i'm expecting too much.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 2, 2021)

An inspiring blow for internationalism and direct blow against the nation-state from Comrade Beaver here:


----------



## TopCat (Jul 2, 2021)

I swept the pavement showing volunteering is a sound basis for work organisation.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 2, 2021)

I parked my car in a resident’s bay on my road last night, instead of on my driveway, thus discouraging others on my street from buying additional cars for want of a parking space.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 12, 2021)

The following communique was received anonymously:

_Last night, three related actions were carried out. First of all, we stood outside a beer garden and watched the game on their big screens. By not being able to get into the pub and actually buy their drinks, we reversed the neoliberal commodification of public space and created a temporary autonomous zone. Secondly, since the beer garden was just next to the courthouse, absolutely loads of people went and pissed directly on the court building, a suitable display of contempt for the bourgeois state and its "justice". Thirdly, perhaps most impressively of all, the beer garden had some of them table umbrella/parasol things and there were some tall lads stood in front of us, so we couldn't actually see the game that well most of the time, thus subvertising the nationalistic mass media spectacle. - Conspiracy of Cans of Cider_


----------



## maomao (Aug 2, 2021)

Someone gave my address when caught for fare evasion and we had been getting letters asking for money. I emailed them to let them know there was no such person at this address and got a reply telling me that this sort of thing happens because 'unfortunately, it's not a legal requirement for anybody in the UK to carry an ID'.

So I've emailed them back telling them I'm not interested in their reactionary opinions and that they should consider getting a proper fucking job.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2021)

maomao said:


> Someone gave my address when caught for fare evasion and we had been getting letters asking for money. I emailed them to let them know there was no such person at this address and got a reply telling me that this sort of thing happens because 'unfortunately, it's not a legal requirement for anybody in the UK to carry an ID'.
> 
> So I've emailed them back telling them I'm not interested in their reactionary opinions and that they should consider getting a proper fucking job.


What's the name of the person they're looking for, the date of the alleged evasion, and the company involved?

Would be a shame if a bunch of people wrote to them pretending to be this modern day Marighela and giving false leads 🤣


----------



## maomao (Aug 2, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> What's the name of the person they're looking for, the date of the alleged evasion, and the company involved?
> 
> Would be a shame if a bunch of people wrote to them pretending to be this modern day Marighela and giving false leads 🤣


Well the name given was 'Tevin Jones' which is the name of a well known American Football player who seems to have no namesakes anywhere near Romford. I reckon it was probably someone two doors down or called Kevin Jones because changing as little as possible is the golden rule of fake names and addresses. 

Fuck knows the date though. They've taken two weeks to get back to me so the letters are long recycled.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2021)

Did this at work a while back. I was required to maintain the parental wellbeing book display, so this happened:


----------



## petee (Aug 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Did this at work a while back. I was required to maintain the parental wellbeing book display, so this happened:
> View attachment 284623View attachment 284624



i wouldn't eat a croissant staring at me and ready to snap my fingers off.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 29, 2021)

Another great action from the Conspiracy of Corvids of Fire:








						Watch a raven attack a delivery drone from Google's sister company, forcing it to suspend some deliveries in Australia
					

The delivery service, operated by Alphabet-owned company Wing, was suspended after nesting ravens felt threatened by the drones and attacked.




					www.businessinsider.in


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Another great action from the Conspiracy of Corvids of Fire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of nobhead gets their coffee delivered by drone? What a waste of the world‘s resources.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> What kind of nobhead gets their coffee delivered by drone? What a waste of the world‘s resources.


the last bit is probably the most efficient part of the process!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2021)

Would removing all of Nadine Dorries’ books from public libraries count?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Would removing all of Nadine Dorries’ books from public libraries count?




Fund them then you tight fucking tory cunts


----------



## Sue (Oct 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Would removing all of Nadine Dorries’ books from public libraries count?



Wait, what, she's written books? What on?


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Wait, what, she's written books? What on *with*?


Crayons.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Wait, what, she's written books? What on?


‘written’ might be too strong, but there are many


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 1, 2021)

I feel like this lot have taken the concept of this thread to impressive new heights:


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 1, 2021)

The area where I live is plagued with fly-tippers dumping their shit in our streets, piss stained mattresses, smashed furniture and piles and piles of burst bin bags and assorted detritus. I gather most of it is tipped by buy-to-let landlords. So it's gratifying to note that these so-called anarchists have adopted the habits of the fucking landlord class and assorted slumlord scum.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 1, 2021)

Probably anarchists who’ve flytipped two big bulk bags of broken asbestos sheeting in the street outside my son‘s pre school. Been there about three weeks now. Cunts.


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 1, 2021)

To be fair, it's got fuckall to do with anarchism (unless we're using the distorted bosses' and mass media's definition) and everything to do with being a shower of cunts.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 1, 2021)

It's one of those things where I keep hoping it must surely be a wind-up/piss-take, but I have a horrible feeling that it isn't. Like, actually going out and spraying graffiti seems a bit too much effort to put into a pisstake?


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 1, 2021)

Also, knowing that there are such beyond parody litterers and bus stop smashers on the fringes of what passes for an anarchist scene makes this seem less like a piss take.


----------



## Flavour (Nov 2, 2021)

what is their line about the importance of littering? i cant be arsed to actually read any more american anarcho-spiel, it's so up itself.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 2, 2021)

It seems to be 1) current levels of waste and landfills are environmentally unsustainable, putting stuff in bins hides the problem but littering forces people to confront it, 2) anti-gentrification blah about making areas unappealing for developers and yuppies, which sort of skips over any impact it might have on other residents and again just makes me think of a Jam sketch, and then 3) misplaced analogies to refuse workers' strikes and the Young Lords, which seems to miss the distinction between "using rubbish as part of a specific action to highlight an issue" and "just randomly littering for the sake of it".


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 11, 2022)

Just saw former leader of Lambeth Council and croydon MP Steve Re*ed in the Coop. I told him Keir Starmer is shit. He laughed nervously and looked away, fiddling with his phone, which probably means the end of the current Labour party leadership and a revolution by June.


----------



## petee (May 10, 2022)

https://fox2now.com/news/missouri/tired-of-waiting-mystery-person-fills-pothole-on-st-louis-street/
		


_The patch job included small tiles spelling the words “Eat The Rich” tapped into the asphalt. No one seemed sure why. _

i can't imagine why.


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 10, 2022)

petee said:


> https://fox2now.com/news/missouri/tired-of-waiting-mystery-person-fills-pothole-on-st-louis-street/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petee, the content is not available in my country / region, so well done for explaining it to us.

Get them where it counts. £$£$£$£$


----------



## Mation (Sep 15, 2022)

Leaking pen bothers King Charles III at signing
					

The King was signing a book at Hillsborough Castle, a royal residence in Northern Ireland.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




?


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 16, 2022)

Mation said:


> Leaking pen bothers King Charles III at signing
> 
> 
> The King was signing a book at Hillsborough Castle, a royal residence in Northern Ireland.
> ...



An-ink-y for the UK!


----------



## tim (Sep 16, 2022)

There should be an alternative Urban fake queue created. This would shuffle through South London and using an alternative river crossing mislead mourning monarchists to that statue of Mary Wolenscroft in Newington. Most Urbanites are suitably middle-aged and it would only take a couple of hundred of us straggling down a couple of streets to get it going.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm not watching the livestream of the lying in state at the moment.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 16, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I'm not watching the livestream of the lying in state at the moment.


I believe the young folk would call that a _twitch feed_ 😳


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2022)

I have been removing titles from customers’ details on my work database


----------

